# Britain would fight another war with Argentina to keep the Falkland Islands



## Sugarcane

David Cameron has warned that he is ready to fight another war with Argentina to prevent that country seizing the Falkland Islands.

He told BBC 1's Andrew Marr Show: "I get regular reports on this entire issue because I want to know that our defences are strong, our resolve is extremely strong."

Asked if Britain would fight to keep the islands, he replied: "Of course we would and we have strong defences in place on the Falkland islands, that is absolutely key, that we have fast jets stationed there, we have troops stationed on the Falklands."

He added that the UKs defence budget is still one of the five largest in the world, despite recent cuts.

The war of words over the islands known to the Argentines as Los Malvinas has heated up since the re-election of the combative Cristina Fernandez de Kirchner as Argentinas President.

Last week, she published an open letter to David Cameron alleging that Argentine was forcibly stripped of the islands by the Royal Navy. The letter was timed to coincide with the 180th anniversary of what Argentina sees as the British occupation. An Argentinian attempt to take the islands in by force in 1982 was repelled by British forces at a cost of over 900 lives.

The islanders plan to hold a referendum in March, which is expected to produce an overwhelming vote in favour of retaining the present status as a British overseas territory.

Cameron: Britain would fight another war with Argentina to keep the Falkland Islands - UK Politics - UK - The Independent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IBRIS

Argentinians will wait it out until Britain really sets on the bottom. There will be very quick conflict in between next 10 years. Argentina might pull this one successfully this time.


----------



## Ayush

keep up the spirit cameron.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

We should support Great Britain on Falkland Islands.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Always Neutral

IBRIS said:


> Argentinians will wait it out until Britain really sets on the bottom. There will be very quick conflict in between next 10 years. Argentina might pull this one successfully this time.



typical juvenile comment. justice Katju is so right about his fellow Indians. Emotional Fools bound by caste, honor killings etc but no knowledge. Falklands was uninhabited when the First Englishman swam on to it. Argentina did not even exist then. Atleast we took it back when it was invaded, which is more than India achieved in 1948 in Kashmir and we all know how they ran away from Tibet (when they dressed themselves as irregulars) and yes in 1962, we know how the Indian Army shat bricks in front of the Chinese, ran away and gave up vast amounts of land?



Ayush Pandey said:


> keep up the spirit cameron.



Tell that to Indian Politicians who claim PAK is theirs. Atleast we took Falkland back while your Army shivers to take back PAK & Aksai Chin.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

But considering Falkland near argentina, i think they will have a lotta firepower compared to britain this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Rajaraja Chola said:


> But considering Falkland near argentina, i think they will have a lotta firepower compared to britain this time.


With Trident ICBM, Nuke subs, F-35, EF, Typhoon, QE class ACC etc. Argentina is no where near.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

American Pakistani said:


> We should support Great Britain on Falkland Islands.



Supporting colonialism in 21st century???

How is it a British Territory on the first place?? the islands are 12k+ kms from mainland UK & just some 1000 kms from Argentina, it is just like the case of British holding HK till 1997, HK were never a British territory but just taken on lease for 100 years, case of Falklands is just another type of colonialism, they have changed the demographics of the islands so that if any referendum takes place, the islands remain a part of UK, all of Latin America speaks either Spanish or Portuguese but these islands are exception as they speak English, shows the amount of demographic changes that have taken place. The reason we do not think it as imperialism is b'coz Falklands are too small an islands but UK is holding onto them to gain EEZs around south Atlantic which can be a good source for hydrocarbons.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Always Neutral

Rajaraja Chola said:


> But considering Falkland near argentina, i think they will have a lotta firepower compared to britain this time.



Considering Andaman is next to Burma not India you should read history of falklands before burping?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Always Neutral said:


> typical juvenile comment. justice Katju is so right about his fellow Indians. Emotional Fools bound by caste, honor killings etc but no knowledge. Falklands was uninhabited when the First Englishman swam on to it. Argentina did not even exist then. Atleast we took it back when it was invaded, which is more than India achieved in 1948 in Kashmir and we all know how they ran away from Tibet (when they dressed themselves as irregulars) and yes in 1962, we know how the Indian Army shat bricks in front of the Chinese, ran away and gave up vast amounts of land?
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to Indian Politicians who claim PAK is theirs. Atleast we took Falkland back while your Army shivers to take back PAK & Aksai Chin.



Pretty off topic. 
Too poor to say, britain economy is in dire bad... And ask for FDI from 3rd poor countries from India. 
And gives so called AID, which we have rejected many times, thinking we will give them defence contracts. 

first save ur tanking economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Always Neutral

arp2041 said:


> Supporting colonialism in 21st century???
> 
> How is it a British Territory on the first place?? the islands are 12k+ kms from mainland UK & just some 1000 kms from Argentina, it is just like the case of British holding HK till 1997, HK were never a British territory but just taken on lease for 100 years, case of Falklands is just another type of colonialism, they have changed the demographics of the islands so that if any referendum takes place, the islands remain a part of UK, all of Latin America speaks either Spanish or Portuguese but these islands are exception as they speak English, shows the amount of demographic changes that have taken place. The reason we do not think it as imperialism is b'coz Falklands are too small an islands but UK is holding onto them to gain EEZs around south Atlantic which can be a good source for hydrocarbons.



Just like you should let the Valley of Kashmir go? or may be Tiripura?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Rajaraja Chola said:


> But considering Falkland near argentina, i think they will have a lotta firepower compared to britain this time.



watch a documentary on Falklands War, u will understand that though Great has been long removed from Britain but it still is a Major power, many times more powerful than Argentina.

+ They have the US on there side.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Always Neutral

Rajaraja Chola said:


> Pretty off topic.
> Too poor to say, britain economy is in dire bad... And ask for FDI from 3rd poor countries from India.
> And gives so called AID, which we have rejected many times, thinking we will give them defence contracts.
> 
> first save ur tanking economy.



Yet poor Indian love comming illegally here and not the other way around?



arp2041 said:


> watch a documentary on Falklands War, u will understand that though Great has been long removed from Britain but it still is a Major power, many times more powerful than Argentina.
> 
> + They have the US on there side.



Wrong again. The US let us down there. They only agreed to provide us intell and nothing more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Always Neutral said:


> Just like you should let the Valley of Kashmir go? or may be Tiripura?



Are these two 12k+ kms apart from India?? Pls do not Troll, i have given a reasonable argument, if u don't have a reasonable reply than no need to post.


----------



## KRAIT

Always Neutral said:


> typical juvenile comment. justice Katju is so right about his fellow Indians. Emotional Fools bound by caste, honor killings etc but no knowledge. Falklands was uninhabited when the First Englishman swam on to it. Argentina did not even exist then. Atleast we took it back when it was invaded, which is more than India achieved in 1948 in Kashmir and we all know how they ran away from Tibet (when they dressed themselves as irregulars) and yes in 1962, we know how the Indian Army shat bricks in front of the Chinese, ran away and gave up vast amounts of land?
> Tell that to Indian Politicians who claim PAK is theirs. Atleast we took Falkland back while your Army shivers to take back PAK & Aksai Chin.


PAK is ours ? Dude, learn some history.
BTW your govt. come begging to LN Mittal for London Olympics building. Look at number of millionaires and billionaires from India in your country. Your newspaper cried like Babies when we gave the MMRCA to France. 

You still owes India hundreds of billions of dollars which you looted. 

BTW Indian companies provides job to thousands of people in UK itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Sashan

This time Argentina is not going to lose the Falklands war as the Latin America supports Argentina and earlier this year the people in Falklands island were struggling with their needs as Mercosur refused to allow Falklands ships in their ports. So what is that UK is going to do for refueling facilities for their navy on their way from UK if the Latin American countries refuse to host the UK ships? nothing much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Always Neutral said:


> Just like you should let the Valley of Kashmir go? or may be Tiripura?



Lets not bring offtopic.


@arp2041 not supporting Colonialism but the thing is Falkland people speaks English. And it doesn't matter if it is too far from Great Britain, one can say that Andaman is more closer to Myanmar than to india.


----------



## Sashan

KRAIT said:


> With Trident ICBM, Nuke subs, F-35, EF, Typhoon, QE class ACC etc. Argentina is no where near.



But how are they going to send supplies and fuel if the Latin America deny UK ships checking into their ports? They might have fancy toys but any economic blockade against Falklands will be hard to beat.


----------



## Always Neutral

arp2041 said:


> Are these two 12k+ kms apart from India?? Pls do not Troll, i have given a reasonable argument, if u don't have a reasonable reply than no need to post.



There is no troll. The people of the valley of Kashmir care two hoots about India but the the people of Falklands love UK! Kid read about Falkland and then tell your Govt. to hold a vote in Valley of Kashmir. Incase you donot know, we have agreed that Falklanders will hold a vote to decide their future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ambitious449

When once upon a time colonies like India become bigger and better power than you, you (Read-britain) supposed to develop identity crisis and complex


----------



## Always Neutral

KRAIT said:


> PAK is ours ? Dude, learn some history.
> BTW your govt. come begging to LN Mittal for London Olympics building. Look at number of millionaires and billionaires from India in your country. Your newspaper cried like Babies when we gave the MMRCA to France.
> 
> You still owes India hundreds of billions of dollars which you looted.
> 
> BTW Indian companies provides job to thousands of people in UK itself.



Owe billion dollars we looted are you on grass? There was nothing called India when we occupied it but we were UK when we occupied you.

Well i am happy you provide us jobs but you do not do it out of charity but because we are better than your country men otherwise why would you?

PAK and Aksai Chin is what you lost when you were invaded while Falkland remains ours. Go suck on that.



Ambitious449 said:


> When once upon a time colonies like India become bigger and better power than you, you (Read-britain) supposed to develop identity crisis and complex



Yet 1000's of Indian's sell their family to come to UK illegally for a better dream and not the otherway around. Proves Justice katju's point.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ambitious449

Always Neutral said:


> Owe billion dollars we looted are you on grass? There was nothing called India when we occupied it but we were UK when we occupied you.
> 
> Well i am happy you provide us jobs but you do not do it out of charity but because we are better than your country men otherwise why would you?
> 
> PAK and Aksai Chin is what you lost when you were invaded while Falkland remains ours. Go suck on that.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet 1000's of Indian's sell their family to come to UK illegally for a better dream and not the otherway around. Proves Justice katju's point.




Shall I give you links that how much Indian companies are giving employments to brits. ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Always Neutral

American Pakistani said:


> Lets not bring offtopic.
> 
> 
> Why are u being so stuck up and pontificating yet using parts of my reply? you have equal problems in Balochistan and KP.
> 
> The point made by me was if we go by the will of the people Falkland wants to be a part of UK and the Valley of Kashmir wants to be independant of Pakistan and India. Ask Yasin Malik
> 
> 
> 
> Ambitious449 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shall I give you links that how much Indian companies are giving employments to brits. ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure feel free and also add the figures of how many Indians sell their family jewels to come and work illegally in the UK compared to vice a versa.
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ambitious449

Always Neutral said:


> American Pakistani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets not bring offtopic.
> 
> 
> Why are u being so stuck up and pontificating yet using parts of my reply? you have equal problems in Balochistan and KP.
> 
> The point made by me was if we go by the will of the people Falkland wants to be a part of UK and the Valley of Kashmir wants to be independant of Pakistan and India. Ask Yasin Malik
> 
> 
> 
> sure feel free and also add the figures of how many Indians sell their family jewels to come and work illegally in the UK compared to vice a versa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. Dont be so frightened. if they are doing good and occupying economical space we are happy.
Click to expand...


----------



## Always Neutral

Ambitious449 said:


> Always Neutral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. Dont be so frightened. if they are doing good and occupying economical space we are happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we are if a Mittal buys Corus or a Tata buys Land Rover here in UK.
Click to expand...


----------



## IBRIS

Is this racist supremacist showing his emotional breakdown over a opinion. Your supermacist emotions are overlapping the Indian emotions which were so far on Indian side as claimed by some justice katju. Is your unemployment running out or what.?


----------



## KRAIT

Always Neutral said:


> Owe billion dollars we looted are you on grass? There was nothing called India when we occupied it but we were UK when we occupied you.
> Well i am happy you provide us jobs but you do not do it out of charity but because we are better than your country men otherwise why would you?
> PAK and Aksai Chin is what you lost when you were invaded while Falkland remains ours. Go suck on that.
> Yet 1000's of Indian's sell their family to come to UK illegally for a better dream and not the otherway around. Proves Justice katju's point.


Taking of billions you looted. 

Kohinoor Diamond.
Koh-i-Noor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Supposed to be worth between *10 to 12.7 billion Pounds.*
How much is the Kohinoor Diamond worth
Suck on that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Colonial mentality still thrives. As we say in urdu 'Chor chori say jaye, per seena zori say na jaye.Falklands belong to Argentina. Period

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Always Neutral

KRAIT said:


> Taking of billions you looted.
> 
> Kohinoor Diamond.
> Koh-i-Noor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Supposed to be worth between *10 to 12.7 billion Pounds.*
> How much is the Kohinoor Diamond worth
> Suck on that.



Did India exist then? Suck on that? UK did buy the way. Next time don't shift tribals from their forest land when you want to mine it as they also donot accept the concept of India. Justice Katju wins again.


----------



## KRAIT

Always Neutral said:


> Did India exist then? Suck on that? UK did buy the way. Next time don't shift tribals from their forest land when you want to mine it as they also donot accept the concept of India. Justice Katju wins again.


Read the link again.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

I used think Always Neutral was Indian in UK, with his pro-India stance, kinda of cleared up his nationality today


----------



## Always Neutral

KRAIT said:


> Read the link again.



Wike pedia is not a link.


----------



## Ambitious449

Always Neutral said:


> Did India exist then? Suck on that? UK did buy the way. Next time don't shift tribals from their forest land when you want to mine it as they also donot accept the concept of India. Justice Katju wins again.



Why you beggars came to India and looted trillions from here then. now we have become stronger and more influential than you you are burning in jealousy. historical jealousy I must say

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Always Neutral said:


> Wike pedia is not a link.


BBC News | SOUTH ASIA | Indian MPs demand Kohinoor's return


----------



## Always Neutral

Syama Ayas said:


> I used think Always Neutral was Indian in UK, with his pro-India stance, kinda of cleared up his nationality today



I have no problems with Indians or Pakistanis as long as we stick to the truth.


----------



## Sashan

Syama Ayas said:


> I used think Always Neutral was Indian in UK, with his pro-India stance, kinda of cleared up his nationality today



When the topic at hand is not discussed but potshots are taken at his country, he has all the right to give it back in kind. Nothing wrong in that.


----------



## Backbencher

Saala isiliye Messi Barclays Premier League me nahi khelta ........just kidding

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Sashan said:


> When the topic at hand is not discussed but potshots are taken at his country, he has all the right to give it back in kind. Nothing wrong in that.



Never said or hinted so. I was doubtfull abut his flags.


----------



## Always Neutral

KRAIT said:


> BBC News | SOUTH ASIA | Indian MPs demand Kohinoor's return



For a think thank you are more like a think thonk. There was no India 150 years ago. Your MP's demand the Kohinoor? Would be better if they demand that the 50 MP's who sit in you highest parliament be debarred for rape?


----------



## Ambitious449

Always Neutral said:


> Only the truth. Read ABOUT Falklands before u fall prey to falsehoods. The Falklanders will decide their own future and we have no choice in that unlike the Valley of Kashmir or Balochistan.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no India then. Are u a retard?
> 
> 
> 
> You may wish to check how many Indian's come here illegally compared to us comming to India?


 

your east India company here without a inviation too. With no ethics they captured the nation. Now history has come full circle. Now its our turn to rule you. Inshallah we will rule you


----------



## Ayush

Always Neutral said:


> typical juvenile comment. justice Katju is so right about his fellow Indians. Emotional Fools bound by caste, honor killings etc but no knowledge. Falklands was uninhabited when the First Englishman swam on to it. Argentina did not even exist then. Atleast we took it back when it was invaded, which is more than India achieved in 1948 in Kashmir and we all know how they ran away from Tibet (when they dressed themselves as irregulars) and yes in 1962, we know how the Indian Army shat bricks in front of the Chinese, ran away and gave up vast amounts of land?
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to Indian Politicians who claim PAK is theirs. Atleast we took Falkland back while your Army shivers to take back PAK & Aksai Chin.


Dont go off topic man.and first save ur declining economy.and what abt ireland which u lost?


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Always Neutral said:


> Yet poor Indian love comming illegally here and not the other way around?
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again. The US let us down there. They only agreed to provide us intell and nothing more.




Poor troll who have nothing to argue on ur behalf.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

If Britian goes alone, there is a good chance , they would lose


----------



## Always Neutral

Syama Ayas said:


> Never said or hinted so. I was doubtfull abut his flags.



Should you not be debating what I state than my what my flag must be?


----------



## arp2041

American Pakistani said:


> Lets not bring offtopic.
> 
> 
> @arp2041 *not supporting Colonialism but the thing is Falkland people speaks English.* And it doesn't matter if it is too far from Great Britain, one can say that Andaman is more closer to Myanmar than to india.



I had answered this in my Post, think again, all Latin American countries speak either Spanish or French, how come Falklands are the only exception that speak English?? Massive migration has taken place from Britain to Falklands that have resulted in making the local population a minority, no wonder the people of Falklands support UK:

http://www.essex.ac.uk/linguistics/publications/errl/Falkland_Islands_ERRiL.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Always Neutral said:


> For a think thank you are more like a think thonk. There was no India 150 years ago. Your MP's demand the Kohinoor? Would be better if they demand that the 50 MP's who sit in you highest parliament be debarred for rape?



Kohinoor was found in Andhra Pradesh which is part of India now...


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Always Neutral said:


> For a think thank you are more like a think thonk. There was no India 150 years ago. Your MP's demand the Kohinoor? Would be better if they demand that the 50 MP's who sit in you highest parliament be debarred for rape?



Really? then y the hell, the company was called EAST INDIA COMPANY when there was no India?>  
And Colombus went in search of GREAT (which is now removed though) britain?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hashshāshīn

nick_indian said:


> If Britian goes alone, there is a good chance , they would lose



They won't. Argentine Navy and Air-force is a joke. They can't match UK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Always Neutral said:


> For a think thank you are more like a think thonk. There was no India 150 years ago. Your MP's demand the Kohinoor? Would be better if they demand that the 50 MP's who sit in you highest parliament be debarred for rape?


I saw this coming,, you will bring rape. 

Kindly check your history books buddy.


----------



## Ambitious449

Rajaraja Chola said:


> Really? then y the hell, the company was called EAST INDIA COMPANY when there was no India?>
> And Colombus went in search of GREAT (which is now removed though) britain?




Dont ask him uncomfortable questions. Either they will colonize India again


----------



## Always Neutral

Ambitious449 said:


> your east India company here without a inviation too. With no ethics they captured the nation. Now history has come full circle. Now its our turn to rule you. Inshallah we will rule you



If you have Allah we have God though i am an atheist. Your grasp of History is emotional to being childish otherwise most Battles in India were fought by us at an invitation of an Indian King who wanted to settle scores with another Indian Rival. First win over the Kashmiri's and then dream big.



Ayush Pandey said:


> Dont go off topic man.and first save ur declining economy.and what abt ireland which u lost?



What grass are you smoking? Do you know the history of Ireland?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ambitious449

Always Neutral said:


> If you have Allah we have God though i am an atheist. Your grasp of History is emotional to being childish otherwise most Battles in India were fought by us at an invitation of an Indian King who wanted to settle scores with another Indian Rival. First win over the Kashmiri's and then dream big.




If you are an athiest why giving reference of god. let it be. First try to win hearts of Ireland then we will see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Always Neutral

Ayush Pandey said:


> Dont go off topic man.and first save ur declining economy.and what abt ireland which u lost?



If we have a declining economy why do 100000 Indian's sell their property and come here to work illegally and not the other way around? For the record I have no problem with that as long as they speak the language and intergrate into the society.


----------



## Ambitious449

Always Neutral said:


> If you have Allah we have God though i am an atheist. Your grasp of History is emotional to being childish otherwise most Battles in India were fought by us at an invitation of an Indian King who wanted to settle scores with another Indian Rival. First win over the Kashmiri's and then dream big.
> 
> 
> 
> What grass are you smoking? Do you know the history of Ireland?



Do you know history of your nation which is full of looting, colon-ism and depression of local people

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

KRAIT said:


> With Trident ICBM, Nuke subs, F-35, EF, Typhoon, QE class ACC etc. Argentina is no where near.



F 35 isnt there yet, along with QE class ACC. they have nuke subs and ICBMs though. 
But as first no use policy, what use they are they? Even if they use Nuke option, they will lose support of the rest of the world, and britain would be fighting the South America as a whole, which it would lose badly than in dreams.


----------



## Always Neutral

Ambitious449 said:


> If you are an athiest why giving reference of god. let it be. First try to win hearts of Ireland then we will see.



Mr Justice Katju's example of Indian people is so right. Dumbo Ireland is an indpendant Country and I am happy an Indian woman will change the abortion laws there. Now can we discuss the will of the people in Falkland and the will of the people in the Kashmir valley as a comparison? don't chicken and run away?


----------



## Ambitious449

Always Neutral said:


> If we have a declining economy why do 100000 Indian's sell their property and come here to work illegally and not the other way around? For the record I have no problem with that as long as they speak the language and intergrate into the society.




If your country was so great then why you went outside and colonies asian and african countries without shame and without ethics. Where are our trillions you looted in 18th and 19th century.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

This British(so-called) dude is trolling a lot. Before the Indians digress and remind him his ugly history or racist present , and sinking future , i hope the mods do something about it.


----------



## Always Neutral

Ambitious449 said:


> Do you know history of your nation which is full of looting, colon-ism and depression of local people



And how many people did Chandra Gupta Maurya put to the sword for his whim and fancy?


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Always Neutral said:


> Mr Justice Katju's example of Indian people is so right. Dumbo Ireland is an indpendant Country and I am happy an Indian woman will change the abortion laws there. Now can we discuss the will of the people in Falkland and the will of the people in the Kashmir valley as a comparison? don't chicken and run away?



In no land, have the westerners allowed the locals to rule. Take USA and Canada. people from europe came in, looted, raped and killed their natives and ruling now, is no big deal. 
So shall we discuss it now?


----------



## Ambitious449

Always Neutral said:


> Mr Justice Katju's example of Indian people is so right. Dumbo Ireland is an indpendant Country and I am happy an Indian woman will change the abortion laws there. Now can we discuss the will of the people in Falkland and the will of the people in the Kashmir valley as a comparison? don't chicken and run away?



Language of will of people doesnt suit you. You colonized poor asian and african countries against their will. Even robbers and thieves are better than you. Robbers atleast dont claim to be good people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Always Neutral

nick_indian said:


> This British(so-called) dude is trolling a lot. Before the Indians digress and remind him his ugly history or racist present , and sinking future , i hope the mods do something about it.



You are pulling on the MODS skirt but are scared to give the same choice to the people in Kashmir valley which we give to the Falklanders i.e. is to decide their own future?


----------



## Ambitious449

Always Neutral said:


> Mr Justice Katju's example of Indian people is so right. Dumbo Ireland is an indpendant Country and I am happy an Indian woman will change the abortion laws there. Now can we discuss the will of the people in Falkland and the will of the people in the Kashmir valley as a comparison? don't chicken and run away?




Next time dont beg India to buy your Typhoons to create some employment in your ex-big country


----------



## Always Neutral

Ambitious449 said:


> Language of will of people doesnt suit you. You colonized poor asian and african countries against their will. Even robbers and thieves are better than you. Robbers atleast dont claim to be good people.



Just Like you are colonising the NE and Kashmir? Whats good for the goose is good for the gander?


----------



## IBRIS

Always Neutral said:


> I have no problems with Indians or Pakistanis as long as we stick to the truth.



So you are here the only torchbearer illuminating the PDF with your fallen empire attitude. You brits are getting delluted with the mix of the world and there hardly anything you can do now. minorities are outnumbering your supremacist race faster than the bunnies are breeding in their boroughs. Your Empire bled other countries of their wealth and hindered their development into self-supporting, wealthy societies, now you wonder why these people come here to find a better life, and that's a big bull about coming to your country for better life. In reality we are sending all the proceeds back home to better ourselves like you did centuries ago. Difference is we are doing it more civilised way than the savagery which was orchestrated by your racist supremacist ancestors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Always Neutral

Ambitious449 said:


> Next time dont beg India to buy your Typhoons to create some employment in your ex-big country



Sure but let me know when we beg you for tejas MK II?


----------



## Ayush

Always Neutral said:


> If we have a declining economy why do 100000 Indian's sell their property and come here to work illegally and not the other way around? For the record I have no problem with that as long as they speak the language and intergrate into the society.



because unlike u I accept the fact that ur economy is better than us right now, but it is declining. And soon our economy will be greater than urs. 
And about accepting us, u don't need to worry man, u guys will always need Indian brains to sustain ur economy. 
And if u r an atheist, plz don't start the whole Allah vs God thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Always Neutral

IBRIS said:


> So you are here the only torchbearer illuminating the PDF with your fallen empire attitude. You brits are getting delluted with the mix of the world and there hardly anything you can do now. minorities are outnumbering your supremacist race faster than the bunnies are breeding in their boroughs. Your Empire bled other countries of their wealth and hindered their development into self-supporting, wealthy societies, now you wonder that people come here to find a better life, and that's a big bull about coming to your country for better life. In reality we are sending all the proceeds back home to better ourselves like you did centuries ago. Difference is we are doing it more civilised way than the savagery which was orchestrated by your racist supremacist ancestors.



ha ha dumb as your reply? You think Ranjit Singh, Sivaji or Chandra Gupta's empire were any different from the British empire? All were bloody. You just don't accept history. We accept we were ruled by the Norse and then the Romans. Thats history. Boy learn some.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ambitious449

Always Neutral said:


> Sure but let me know when we beg you for tejas MK II?


 

We are far civilized than you. You came in our country. Captured it without shame. Looted us without any ethics. killed laks of Indians without any reason. Looters



Always Neutral said:


> Sure but let me know when we beg you for tejas MK II?



Soon ex-superpower soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sashan

Indians and Always Neutral - cool it off guys. Enough of mudsling. Not worth 4 pages of this.


----------



## Always Neutral

Ayush Pandey said:


> because unlike u I accept the fact that ur economy is better than us right now, but it is declining. And soon our economy will be greater than urs.
> And about accepting us, u don't need to worry man, u guys will always need Indian brains to sustain ur economy.
> And if u r an atheist, plz don't start the whole Allah vs God thing.



You donot read. A poster here said thanks to allah we will rule you and I replied to that post.



Sashan said:


> Indians and Always Neutral - cool it off guys. Enough of mudsling. Not worth 4 pages of this.



Not mudlsinging at all. Everybody is welcome to UK legally and vice a versa. We are giving Falklanders a choice by vote and no guns. Falkland was colonised by UK origin people a 100 years before a country called Argentina was carved out. No local population was killed or driven out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secur

American Pakistani said:


> We should support Great Britain on Falkland Islands.


_
The ******* crown is responsible for half the world's problem , mate ... Go figure !_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IBRIS

Always Neutral said:


> ha ha dumb as your reply? You think Ranjit Singh, Sivaji or Chandra Gupta's empire were any different from the British empire? All were bloody. You just don't accept history. We accept we were ruled by the Norse and then the Romans. Thats history. Boy learn some.



So far i have shown restraint when it comes to dealing with your racist supremacist @$$. Better watch that filthhyy mouth about calling me a boy here you old sniwlish little shrimp. Call me a boy again see if i don't tear you a new a$$whole. It will get real nasty up in here real fast so watch that hatred you are spewing. Mod's will allow it specially when it comes to showing your racist face in light.


----------



## Ambitious449

Always Neutral said:


> You donot read. A poster here said thanks to allah we will rule you and I replied to that post.



Out of your mind? What I mean was we will be better than you in economy and business sector. And you are feeling so bad by the just mention of 'rule' world. Then just imagine our wrath for your 150 years rule on our country which was not only unethical but also full of injustice.


----------



## Sashan

Always Neutral said:


> Not mudlsinging at all. Everybody is welcome to UK legally and vice a versa. We are giving Falklanders a choice by vote and no guns. Falkland was colonised by UK origin people a 100 years before a country called Argentina was carved out. No local population was killed or driven out.



I agree that Falklands is going in for referendum in 2013 to decide their fate - whether they want to stay with UK or become independent or go with Argentina(which is very very remote as they are holding the referendum to send out a message to Argentina that they do not identify with Argentina) but can Falklands survive an economic blockade was the question I raised in my post before. The latin american countries have larger interests at play here to look at the moral side of the Falklands people.


----------



## aakash_2410

Always Neutral said:


> typical juvenile comment. justice Katju is so right about his fellow Indians. Emotional Fools bound by caste, honor killings etc but no knowledge. Falklands was uninhabited when the First Englishman swam on to it. Argentina did not even exist then. Atleast we took it back when it was invaded, which is more than _*India achieved in 1948*_ in Kashmir and we all know how they *ran away from Tibet (when they dressed themselves as irregulars)* and yes in 1962, we know how the Indian Army *shat bricks in front of the Chinese*, ran away and *gave up vast amounts of land?*


 @Always Neutral

Mate, I try to avoid Britain-India discussion as both of these countries represent me. But you need to get some facts right. Yes, Britain has right on Falkland islands and we're not gonna let any country walk all over us and invade our sovereignty just because it lies in their proximity.

But you should also get your facts right. In 1948 Pakistani Mujahiddin invaded then sovereign princely state of Jammu and Kashmir forcing Raja to accede to India union. India regained control of populous valley and much of state before UN would intervene.

Ran away from Tibet? When was India in Tibet? You mean when Dalai Lama sought refuge in India? Dressed as irregulars? Lool In 1962 India was OFFICIALLY at war with China so, they didn't need to dress up as irregulars. Are you talking about 1999 when Pakistan Army dressed irregulars invaded LoC and denied their involvement?

Indian Army shot bricks in from of the Chinese? Loool Indian Army was outnumbered by 1:10, it still stood its' ground and fought although they lost. And gave up vast amouts of land? loool That's funny because "Territorial changes of 1962 war: Status quo ante bellum". It's Latin, I hope you know what it means 



And yeah not to mention even today there are thousands of Indian Sikhs (_*Including my own brother who studies at Wellback College and who is also a senior Cadet from Ulverscroft who lead the march on Rememberence day in Victoria Park when your favourite Mullahs were busy with protests and slogans of "British soldiers rot in hell, Our soldiers in paradise"*_) and Indian Gurkhas serving in British Army so people like you and me can go sleep in peace and ridicule each other online. How many Pakistanis who think it is against their Religion or Chinese are serving in British Army?

So don't get all worked up over some Ignorant Indians' comment and offend whole race. After this, I don't really expect a reply from you but still I'll be looking forward to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Always Neutral

IBRIS said:


> So far i have shown restraint when it comes to dealing with your racist supremacist @$$. Better watch that filthhyy mouth about calling me a boy here you old sniwlish little shrimp. Call me a boy again see if i don't tear you a new a$$whole. It will get real nasty up in here real fast so watch that hatred you are spewing. Mod's will allow it specially when it comes to showing your racist face in light.



I have proved my point only a kid will react like this.


----------



## MKI 30

This Brit is living in his own fantasy world. The fact is your universities needs us more than ever. Remember that LMU episode? How your ambassadors cried when they posed restrictions on the Indian students? If we stop coming then your Education sector would be dead. 

And as for Kashmir. Try pitching the brit army in a condition like that. Won't be able to hold ground for more than 2 days. South Asians will dominate UK. No wonder why u hate us. We are the so called people who take away your jobs. Haha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Ambitious449 said:


> Out of your mind? What I mean was we will be better than you in economy and business sector. And you are feeling so bad by the just mention of 'rule' world. Then just imagine our wrath for your 150 years rule on our country which was not only unethical but also full of injustice.


 @Always Neutral, this is what I thought of. He took Allah's name in a good, positive way.


----------



## IBRIS

Always Neutral said:


> I have proved my point only a kid will react like this.



You proved nothing other than showed how stubborn a brit can be when he's show his true face to him. I'm not going repeat it again you dikwatt, you give respect to get some in return otherwise business is usual and your @$$ is on the platter.


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

IBRIS said:


> So you are here the only torchbearer illuminating the PDF with your fallen empire attitude. You brits are getting delluted with the mix of the world and there hardly anything you can do now. minorities are outnumbering your supremacist race faster than the bunnies are breeding in their boroughs. Your Empire bled other countries of their wealth and hindered their development into self-supporting, wealthy societies, now you wonder why these people come here to find a better life, and that's a big bull about coming to your country for better life. In reality we are sending all the proceeds back home to better ourselves like you did centuries ago. Difference is we are doing it more civilised way than the savagery which was orchestrated by your racist supremacist ancestors.



dont stereotype all brits buddy....
the one here is one of his kind here at pdf


----------



## Sugarcane

Thread on Falkland became Britain vs India instead of Argentina .....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

BRITAIN IS GOING DOWN 

First the empire , now the country , Deal with it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

LoveIcon said:


> Thread on Falkland became Britain vs India instead of Argentina .....



cos of an troll....


----------



## Always Neutral

A Civil Debate will be replied civily.



aakash_2410 said:


> Mate, I try to avoid Britain-India discussion as both of these countries represent me. But you need to get some facts right. Yes, Britain has right on Falkland islands and we're not gonna let any country walk all over us and invade our sovereignty just because it lies in their proximity.
> 
> *JUST MY POINT BUT UNFORTUNATELY YOUR COUNTRY MEN SEEMED TO BE MIS-INFORMED. JUST CURIOUS HOW MANY OF THEM WOULD SUPPORT SUCH A VOTE AS WE ARE ALLOWING IN FALKLAND IN THE KASHMIR VALLEY?*
> 
> But you should also get your facts right. In 1948 Pakistani Mujahiddin invaded then sovereign princely state of Jammu and Kashmir forcing Raja to accede to India union. India regained control of populous valley and much of state before UN would intervene.
> 
> *I AGREE BUT TODAY KASHMIR VALLEY WANTS TO HAVE VOTE WHICH WILL BE INDEPENDANT OF PAKISTAN AND INDIA ? WHY NOT GIVE THEM A CHANCE LIKE THE FALKLANDS AS MOST INDIANS WISH? i HAPPY TO INCLUDE BALOCHISTAN TOO*
> 
> Ran away from Tibet? When was India in Tibet? You mean when Dalai Lama sought refuge in India? Dressed as irregulars? Lool In 1962 India was OFFICIALLY at war with China so, they didn't need to dress up as irregulars. Are you talking about 1999 when Pakistan Army dressed irregulars invaded LoC and denied their involvement?
> 
> *WHETHER YOU LIKE IT OR NOT BUT THE INDIAN ARMY DID PARTICIPATE AS IRREGULARS AND THOSE RECORDS ARE YET TO BE DECLASSIFIED. I KNOW IT FOR A FACT.*
> 
> Indian Army shot bricks in from of the Chinese? Loool Indian Army was outnumbered by 1:10, it still stood its' ground and fought although they lost. And gave up vast amouts of land? loool That's funny because "Territorial changes of 1962 war: Status quo ante bellum". It's Latin, I hope you know what it means



*WELL WE HAVE THE HENDERSON BROOKS REPORT YET TO BE DECLASSIFIED SINCE 50 YEARS AND I HAVE READ IT. WHEN YOUR GOVT. DECLASSIFIES THE SAME YOU WILL UNDERSTAND WHAT I SAY IS TRUE.*



nick_indian said:


> BRITAIN IS GOING DOWN
> 
> First the empire , now the country , Deal with it



Yet 100000 Indian risk their lives to come hear illegally? Are you guys so dumb?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aakash_2410

nick_indian said:


> BRITAIN IS GOING DOWN
> 
> First the empire , now the country , Deal with it



That wasn't needed mate. Indians can talk when 5 times the entire population of Britain can even afford food. We've still so much accomplish.



Always Neutral said:


> A Civil Debate will be replied civily.
> 
> 
> 
> *WELL WE HAVE THE HENDERSON BROOKS REPORT YET TO BE DECLASSIFIED SINCE 50 YEARS AND I HAVE READ IT. WHEN YOUR GOVT. DECLASSIFIES THE SAME YOU WILL UNDERSTAND WHAT I SAY IS TRUE.*



Plebicite in Kashmir Valley can't be held now since for that to take place under UN both countries needed to withdraw armed forces from the state. But Pakistan refused to withdraw forces from Pakistan held Kashmir and since then demography of that region has been altered with. Hindu Pundits were chased out of the valley by militants so India argues that current situation of valley doesn't represent independence time circumstances.

Do you have any sources for the same? Would really appreciate it.


----------



## Always Neutral

Rajaraja Chola said:


> cos of an troll....



trolls I would say.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Always Neutral said:


> A Civil Debate will be replied civily.
> 
> 
> 
> *WELL WE HAVE THE HENDERSON BROOKS REPORT YET TO BE DECLASSIFIED SINCE 50 YEARS AND I HAVE READ IT. WHEN YOUR GOVT. DECLASSIFIES THE SAME YOU WILL UNDERSTAND WHAT I SAY IS TRUE.*
> 
> 
> 
> Yet 100000 Indian risk their lives to come hear illegally? Are you guys so dumb?



I even know many many British Indian born and bred there coming to india looking for jobs as they cant get any in England. true story


----------



## Ambitious449

LoveIcon said:


> Thread on Falkland became Britain vs India instead of Argentina .....



We are fighting for everyone who tolerated brits once. BD, Pakistan, falkland, Palestine, India and many more


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

aakash_2410 said:


> That wasn't needed mate. Indians can talk when 5 times the entire population of Britain can even afford food. We've still so much accomplish.



That was not needed ? do you see the way he has been talking from the first page ? I am only stating facts anyway.

You live in England , i understand your situation , but i live in India and won't take his BS.


----------



## UKBengali

I think most people are missing the point here.

The Argentines are a complete bunch of sissies who can easily take back the Falklands if they were willing to put in the _WORK_ for it.

All they have to do is spend around 2% of their GDP for around a decade.

This will allow them to purchase 100s of Sukhoi jets which will completely overwhelm any number of typhoons that the British can place on the Islands.

With air superiority achieved within a matter of a 30 minutes or so, the Argentines would then need around a division of airlifted paratroopers to finish the job off.

IMO, Argentina do not deserve the Falklands as they are not prepared to do the necessary work to take the Islands back from the British.

lastly, I am neutral in this dispute as I think both sides have a legitimate claim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Always Neutral said:


> trolls I would say.



note really, as i was mentioning oly u right now. 
U made it India vs Britan, just cos Indians supported Argentina. Learn to be on topic. 
As majority here are south asians, we are bound to take one side support and u cant just abuse just cos we support the cause of argentine.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Rajaraja Chola said:


> F 35 isnt there yet, along with QE class ACC. they have nuke subs and ICBMs though.
> But as first no use policy, what use they are they? Even if they use Nuke option, they will lose support of the rest of the world, and britain would be fighting the South America as a whole, which it would lose badly than in dreams.



Even then, the Argentinian military are no match against the UK. With or without nukes. Period. 

Don't know much about this issue. But it is often said that Fernández is using this to grab off attention on the troubles in her own country.


----------



## Sugarcane

Ambitious449 said:


> We are fighting for everyone who tolerated brits once. BD, Pakistan, falkland, Palestine, India and many more


----------



## American Pakistani

Ambitious449 said:


> We are fighting for everyone who tolerated brits once. BD, *Pakistan*, *falkland*, *Palestine*, India and many more



lol...classic trolling.


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Loki said:


> Even then, the Argentinian military are no match against the UK. With or without nukes. Period.
> 
> Don't know much about this issue. But it is often said that Fernández is using this to grab off attention on the troubles in her own country.



I dont support a military option though. Yes, argentine military is not yet stronger for now. But with developing economy, i believe they will have a good military in a decade or two, while britain is reducing the military expenditure



Ambitious449 said:


> We are fighting for everyone who tolerated brits once. BD, Pakistan, falkland, Palestine, India and many more



Err, Mind explaining more?


----------



## sarthak

Always Neutral said:


> There is no troll. The people of the valley of Kashmir care two hoots about India but the the people of Falklands love UK! Kid read about Falkland and then tell your Govt. to hold a vote in Valley of Kashmir. Incase you donot know, we have agreed that Falklanders will hold a vote to decide their future.




Hey Kid, people of falklands support UK because of massive immigration from mainland UK. India could just as well move millions of Indians into kashmir. A vote is insignificant since the demographics have already been changed , now shoo ...


----------



## aakash_2410

nick_indian said:


> That was not needed ? do you see the way he has been talking from the first page ? I am only stating facts anyway.
> 
> You live in England , i understand your situation , but i live in India and won't take his BS.



I know but did you see what made his say that? What does it have to do with us if Britain claims Falkland or America. Btw Britain claims Falkland Islands rightfully so.

Andaman and Nicobar islands are much closer to Myanmar and Singapore, that doesn't give them any right to claim them?

Why did he need to say anything as well? So it happens both ways buddy and I believe he was at wrong as well generelising and saying stuff about Indian Army.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Just checked the Argentinian military:

  

Would the UK simply hand over the islands "peacefully" and "diplomatically"?


----------



## Zabaniyah

Always Neutral said:


> Duffer u loose? Its the will of the people? Its what the UN resolution states. Justice was right its not only Indian's but Pakistani's who suffer from the same syndrome.



Mate, best not bring in or relate to the Kashmir matter. It is a completely different issue and topic. 

It'll simply encourage more trolling. Yes, we South Asians are generally prone to trolling (I'm sorry).


----------



## SHAMK9

American Pakistani said:


> We should support Great Britain on Falkland Islands.


As a Pakistani? doubt it, 99.9% of Pakistanis never heard of falkland, heck even I didn't know what it was untill i googled it few minutes ago and we shouldn't go around sticking our noses around in other countries business. Let britian and argentina figure it out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Always Neutral

sarthak said:


> Hey Kid, people of falklands support UK because of massive immigration from mainland UK. India could just as well move millions of Indians into kashmir. A vote is insignificant since the demographics have already been changed , now shoo ...



another dumb kid. What was the population of Argentinians's on Falklands before we allegedly illegally migrated there as Asians's do it to UK now? NADA = ZILCH. It was an inhabitated Island 100 years before a country called Argentina was called.


----------



## Always Neutral

American Pakistani said:


> Majority of population is patriotic Pakistanis & Balochistan is legally part of Pakistan, Rulers of Kharan, Khuzdar & Lasbela joined Pakistan with full will soon after Pakistan's independance, Gawadar was purchased by Pakistan from Oman in 50's, North Balochistan joined as it had majority Muslims & Pushtuns, the only thing was Kalat which took long enough but finally joined by the Prince/Khan of Kalat. There is even a video on youtube about it. So why will Pakistan held refrendum in whole Balochistan just cuz of Kalat? As for Gigit & Baltistan they are very happy & they demand to become province of Pakistan so no issue there.
> 
> P.S Now i hope @WebMaster & @Aeronaut will take care of you who is continiously dragging offtopics & derailing the thread.



Ok Balochistan is a sensitive topic such as you fear but Falkland ur not scared to comment about? Go ahead call the mods. The refuge of the weak, is he who forgets to debate reality but clings on to his mothers skirt.


----------



## Mike_Brando

Always Neutral said:


> Owe billion dollars we looted are you on grass? There was nothing called India when we occupied it but we were UK when we occupied you.
> 
> Well i am happy you provide us jobs but you do not do it out of charity but because we are better than your country men otherwise why would you?
> 
> PAK and Aksai Chin is what you lost when you were invaded while Falkland remains ours. Go suck on that.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet 1000's of Indian's sell their family to come to UK illegally for a better dream and not the otherway around. Proves Justice katju's point.


mate first of all i don't think you are an englishman(coz of your peculiar english writing) which clearly proves that you are not by any chance an English gentleman,rather you are probably one of the millions of immigrants!and secondly we don't give a hoot to what a tiny country like britain thinks about us and please understand that this time you won't be able to stop France from selling their weapons to Argentina like the way your ex-P.M. Mrs.Margaret Thatcher did in 1982!so it will be a fair game this time and personally i think the Argentines will probably be successful this time as you don't have the capacity to wage a war 12k kms away from britain!


----------



## American Pakistani

Always Neutral said:


> Ok Balochistan is a sensitive topic such as you fear but Falkland ur not scared to comment about? Go ahead call the mods. The refuge of the weak, is he who forgets to debate reality but clings on to his mothers skirt.



Balochistan is as sensitive as England. Period

Thread is on Falkland Is issue so better post something related to it, hiding behind any X,Y,Z issue won't solve anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

I'm wondering if U.S, Canada and Australia will just sit idlely if any eventual war? Indeed logistic support will be pain in the A$$ for U.K to run 12k km but they will get international support especially these three and from Europe nations either vocal our some sort of under table assistance...I don't believe the pure neutrality on this issue, I guess Argentina is well aware of this too


----------



## Vassnti

arp2041 said:


> I had answered this in my Post, think again, all Latin American countries speak either Spanish or French, how come Falklands are the only exception that speak English?? Massive migration has taken place from Britain to Falklands that have resulted in making the local population a minority, no wonder the people of Falklands support UK:
> 
> http://www.essex.ac.uk/linguistics/publications/errl/Falkland_Islands_ERRiL.pdf



There was no* local population* the Falklands were uninhabited when the British arrived there in 1690 the population are decended from the English( plus a few from Spain and France), speak English and want to be English even the sheep are from England. 



> Colonialism is a relationship between an indigenous (or forcibly imported) majority and a minority of foreign invaders



If no one lived there then its not colonialisim. Its just a group of Poms living on a previously uninhabited rock that 150 years later Argentina decided they wanted.

The people of the Falklands were given a choice which nation they wanted to be a part of and they chose England, some Argentinian politician trying to make a few brownie points by craping on how she is going to take them back is falsifying history and Argentinas military capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Always Neutral said:


> Should you not be debating what I state than my what my flag must be?



Falklands war beyond me, except for performance of stingers and Sea harriers.


----------



## KingMamba

&#7716;ashsh&#257;sh&#299;n;3774452 said:


> Kohinoor was found in Andhra Pradesh which is part of India now...



It was last in Lahore when stolen which is a part of Pakistan now... 



Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> I'm wondering if U.S, Canada and Australia will just sit idlely if any eventual war? Indeed logistic support will be pain in the A$$ for U.K to run 12k km but they will get international support especially these three and from Europe nations either vocal our some sort of under table assistance...I don't believe the pure neutrality on this issue, I guess Argentina is well aware of this too



All the countries you mentioned will support England in some way, France will play both sides like they did in the last war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Gone are the days when Britain was a world power..Its a small island with trillions of debts and an economy on the verge of collapse..
David camerron talks from his rear end,and this one is another brainfart from him..
British soldiers are rented out to USA to fight their war,and fighting on Amrica's behalf using their gear...
Which long range Bomber Britain has now to Bomb Argentina? None...Vulcans have been retired long ago...The only way for Britain to attack Argentina is by sea,and that is very risky as Argentinians have enough Anti ship Missiles...Britain might send her Submarines with Cruise missiles in the first wave of the attack to destroy Argentina's defenses but i am not sure how the are going to gain control of the island after that.
Even if the Argentinian defenses are destroyed,they will have enough foot soldiers available to swamp the island and not let any British Soldiers come inland...
Eventually within a week the war will be so expensive that either Britain will go Bankrupt or will have to surrender...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KingMamba

Aeronaut said:


> Colonial mentality still thrives. As we say in urdu 'Chor chori say jaye, per seena zori say na jaye.Falklands belong to Argentina. Period



Argentina's claim to the Falklands is as ludicrous as China's claims in the SCS.



Safriz said:


> Gone are the days when Britain was a world power..Its a small island with trillions of debts and an economy on the verge of collapse..
> David camerron talks from his rear end,and this one is another brainfart from him..
> British soldiers are rented out to USA to fight their war,and fighting on Amrica's behalf using their gear...
> Which long range Bomber Britain has now to Bomb Argentina? None...Vulcans have been retired long ago...The only way for Britain to attack Argentina is by sea,and that is very risky as Argentinians have enough Anti ship Missiles...Britain might send her Submarines with Cruise missiles in the first wave of the attack to destroy Argentina's defenses but i am not sure how the are going to gain control of the island after that.
> Even if the Argentinian defenses are destroyed,they will have enough foot soldiers available to swamp the island and not let any British Soldiers come inland...
> Eventually within a week the war will be so expensive that either Britain will go Bankrupt or will have to surrender...



All Britain has to do is invoke NATO defense clause and they will win, easily. Even without invoking said clause it is a stretch to think Argentina can defeat Britain one on one, the RN is no pushover.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

SHAMK9 said:


> As a Pakistani? doubt it, 99.9% of Pakistanis never heard of falkland, heck even I didn't know what it was untill i googled it few minutes ago and we shouldn't go around sticking our noses around in other countries business. Let britian and argentina figure it out.



Pakistanis should support Britain because their claim is actually legitimate and the Argentinians are just being greedy for more territory, also Argentina never wanted any type of vote just a straight island handover so they are just being clowns.


----------



## Safriz

KingMamba93 said:


> Argentina's claim to the Falklands is as ludicrous as China's claims in the SCS.
> 
> 
> 
> All Britain has to do is invoke NATO defense clause and they will win, easily. Even without invoking said clause it is a stretch to think Argentina can defeat Britain one on one, the RN is no pushover.



Economy of Scale is the keyword here...
Even at its prime when Britain Fought her first war of Falkland,by their own admission if Argentina had continued for another week,Britain had to Retread and end the expedition due to being fat too expensive..
Anything that Britain will do,Argentine will do at 100 times less cost,or less.
I am not in Favor of Mr.cmarron's dick measuring contest with Argentina...as situation at home is critical..People are about to lose National Health Service which has been there for a 100 years..With NHS gone most people simply cant afford going to doctors and civil unrest will follow..
Camerron should lose that rock island 10,000 miles away and save NHS in same money...

Last time Margeret Thatcher fought this costly war as a vote winning stunt,and 30 years on the bills are still to be paid by taxpaying Public..
Big no to another expensive war...


----------



## Safriz

in 2014 Britain will break anyway as Scotland will vote for freedom,so whats the point in going after an island thousands of miles away...


----------



## SHAMK9

KingMamba93 said:


> Pakistanis should support Britain because their claim is actually legitimate and the Argentinians are just being greedy for more territory, also Argentina never wanted any type of vote just a straight island handover so they are just being clowns.


Pakistanis should stay away (no need to become international police of the world ) and focus on their own problems which are much much more important

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

SHAMK9 said:


> Pakistanis should stay away (no need to become international police of the world ) and focus on their own problems which are much much more important



You can support a position without getting involved. 



Safriz said:


> Economy of Scale is the keyword here...
> Even at its prime when Britain Fought her first war of Falkland,by their own admission if Argentina had continued for another week,Britain had to Retread and end the expedition due to being fat too expensive..
> Anything that Britain will do,Argentine will do at 100 times less cost,or less.
> I am not in Favor of Mr.cmarron's dick measuring contest with Argentina...as situation at home is critical..People are about to lose National Health Service which has been there for a 100 years..With NHS gone most people simply cant afford going to doctors and civil unrest will follow..
> Camerron should lose that rock island 10,000 miles away and save NHS in same money...
> 
> Last time Margeret Thatcher fought this costly war as a vote winning stunt,and 30 years on the bills are still to be paid by taxpaying Public..
> Big no to another expensive war...



If it is that bad in England, they should just sell the island to the Argentinians.


----------



## Safriz

KingMamba93 said:


> You can support a position without getting involved.
> 
> 
> 
> If it is that bad in England, they should just sell the island to the Argentinians.



Actually it is bad for UK,but English cockiness cant see that..
David has failed miserably in his all election pledges and his popularity is down in the dumps..
Eventually as a last resort to win back Popularity he will go to war with Argentina,same as Margeret Thatcher did...This war will happen next year,sometime before elections...


----------



## Wright

I love how people bring up colonialism, Argentina is mostly full of Spanish and other southern European descendants.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

KingMamba93 said:


> Argentina's claim to the Falklands is as ludicrous as China's claims in the SCS.



Try to get it right, we claim Islands in SCS not SCS. As for falklands, when England claim an Island 12k km away from it homeland, we're interesting to see American gorverment reaction and Interpretation of this issue

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sasquatch

Rajaraja Chola said:


> But considering Falkland near argentina, i think they will have a lotta firepower compared to britain this time.



Argentina's military declined since the defeat, all it can do now is go to the UN or keep making statements that the falklands is their.


----------



## Sasquatch

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> I'm wondering if U.S, Canada and Australia will just sit idlely if any eventual war? Indeed logistic support will be pain in the A$$ for U.K to run 12k km but they will get international support especially these three and from Europe nations either vocal our some sort of under table assistance...I don't believe the pure neutrality on this issue, I guess Argentina is well aware of this too



USA and NATO stayed out of the last one, Thatcher threatened France from supplying Exocets and also raised the possibility of using nuclear weapons. Argentina is in no shape for another war as it cannot relay on American or European weapons, but since oil has been found they are stilling claiming it.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Safriz said:


> in 2014 Britain will break anyway as Scotland will vote for freedom,so whats the point in going after an island thousands of miles away...



Hi, the point is Oil-Petroleum for the Future, already % of UK contribution to economy is coming from in and around Falklands Oil deposits. 

Fact is like some member said, invoking NATO defense clause will make NATO come to help in that case most likely US. Doubt any other NATO ally will come and this is the plan but would imagine US demands its share in this oil rich area if US doesn't get the share, I think US might refuse and ask UK to come to tablet with Argentina. US is simply smart at getting it hands on resources. 

Argentina had good number of foot soldiers but they lost. Their Fleet consist of US made A-4s, Isrealis and French Mirages. Pretty much they are in bad shape to fight any war. I think there is no solution to this problem until Argentina changes sides tilt towards russians we might see some better equipment for Armed Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

KingMamba93 said:


> *It was last in Lahore when stolen which is a part of Pakistan now..*.
> 
> 
> 
> All the countries you mentioned will support England in some way, France will play both sides like they did in the last war.




Not the topic of the thread , but the kohinoor was Indian since it was born from the territory of Andhra in India


----------



## Sashan

Luftwaffe said:


> Hi, the point is Oil-Petroleum for the Future, already % of UK contribution to economy is coming from in and around Falklands Oil deposits.
> 
> Fact is like some member said, invoking NATO defense clause will make NATO come to help in that case most likely US. Doubt any other NATO ally will come and this is the plan but would imagine US demands its share in this oil rich area if US doesn't get the share, I think US might refuse and ask UK to come to tablet with Argentina. US is simply smart at getting it hands on resources.
> 
> Argentina had good number of foot soldiers but they lost. Their Fleet consist of US made A-4s, Isrealis and French Mirages. Pretty much they are in bad shape to fight any war. I think there is no solution to this problem until Argentina changes sides tilt towards russians we might see some better equipment for Armed Forces.




Excellent analysis - May I add the Latino countries led by Brazil will throw their weight behind Argentina(as they will benefit geopolitically by siding with Argentina) and it will make it extremely difficult for US to get involved even if UK involves the NATO clause and most probably it will be backroom diplomacy at work. But if Falklands conducts the referendum in 2013(most probably will say it want to be with UK), then it will be very interesting on how it will turn out.


----------



## Sasquatch

Sashan said:


> This time Argentina is not going to lose the Falklands war as the Latin America supports Argentina and earlier this year the people in Falklands island were struggling with their needs as Mercosur refused to allow Falklands ships in their ports. So what is that UK is going to do for refueling facilities for their navy on their way from UK if the Latin American countries refuse to host the UK ships? nothing much.



All Latin countries except Colombia which is a western ally will side with Argentina, however the possibility of French Guiana allowing the UK to refuel its Naval ships is open.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jhungary

The falkland WILL NEVER be argentine ever.

This is not because UK wanted it, this is because people of Falkland wanted to remain british. You cannot strip what people want. Not even if you are closer to whatever country you are suppose to. The only way argentine will get falkland back is to kill everyone in falkland and took the emptyland back, that is if the Britain do not intervene.

Little do anyone know Britain was going to give Argentine the falklands back in 1970s. But the people iun falkland vote not to do it, that is one of the reason why the war broke out in the first place. 

There are no problem to supply falkland from Mainland britain, from 1982 til now, Falkland is supplued by a logistic route that run from Uk->Gibratar->Acension Island -> Falkland. Where all are British territories. And you may not know but Argentine is not actually "The popular country" in south America. They can't tell other South American Coutnry what to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Hu Songshan said:


> USA and NATO stayed out of the last one, Thatcher threatened France from supplying Exocets and also raised the possibility of *using nuclear weapons*. Argentina is in no shape for another war as it cannot relay on American or European weapons, but since oil has been found they are stilling claiming it.



Using nuke against Argertina?  just for the islandS????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Try to get it right, we claim Islands in SCS not SCS. As for falklands, when England claim an Island 12k km away from it homeland, we're interesting to see American gorverment reaction and Interpretation of this issue



Actually I did get it right, you just did not comprehend what I wrote. US supports Britain on falkland issue.



nick_indian said:


> Not the topic of the thread , but the kohinoor was Indian since it was born from the territory of Andhra in India



Stolen from lahore, so Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Using nuke against Argertina?  just for the islandS????



Considered as a possibility yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Hu Songshan said:


> USA and NATO stayed out of the last one, Thatcher threatened France from supplying Exocets and also raised the possibility of using nuclear weapons. Argentina is in no shape for another war as it cannot relay on American or European weapons, but since oil has been found they are stilling claiming it.



US supported UK in the last war with missiles and other material, France stayed out of it but had a team on the ground in Argentina which some say helped the Argentinians. Britain never asked for NATO help so NATO never did.


----------



## jayron

Argentina itself is a colonial nation just like US. most of their population is of Spanish origin. So they cannot claim any historical link to Falkland. On the other hand most of Falkland's residents want to be British and not Argentinean.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 888jamie888

Yawn. One mention of the falklands and they all go out into the streets to burn the union flag. They use the islands to detract from other issues.
Their claim is so hypocritical.
The islands are now much better defended and their armed forces haven't got any better.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

KingMamba93 said:


> US supported UK in the last war with missiles and other material, France stayed out of it but had a team on the ground in Argentina which some say helped the Argentinians. Britain never asked for NATO help so NATO never did.



If U.S can support England, don't be surprise to see spanish latino countries will help their brother too including those live in U.S,this gonna be interesting.



Hu Songshan said:


> Considered as a possibility yes.



No wonder every nation want to acquire such weapin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

Sashan said:


> Excellent analysis - May I add the Latino countries led by Brazil will throw their weight behind Argentina(as they will benefit geopolitically by siding with Argentina) and it will make it extremely difficult for US to get involved even if UK involves the NATO clause and most probably it will be backroom diplomacy at work. But if Falklands conducts the referendum in 2013(most probably will say it want to be with UK), then it will be very interesting on how it will turn out.



In my opinion even Argentinians cannot maintain Falklands but still the land belongs to them. 
What Argentina should do is go for backdoor diplomacy, ask for % of share in regards to Oil being explored. Think 20% of total output by UK to Argentina wouldn't hurt them. Other than that the second option is War a costly one for Argentina is bound to lose it.


----------



## Luftwaffe

888jamie888 said:


> Yawn. One mention of the falklands and they all go out into the streets to burn the union flag. They use the islands to detract from other issues. Their claim is so hypocritical.
> The islands are now much better defended and their armed forces haven't got any better.



In essence, Falklands belongs to Argentina never the less there is no iota of disagreement by majority. Islands being defended better so grab them is a poor logic by that logic UK economy is down the drain why not hand it over to Germans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

American Pakistani said:


> We should support Great Britain on Falkland Islands.



Why is that? 

By the way Argentina is not a stranger to land theft it has fought wars with other South American countries for territory and has taken land of other countries before. Now a foreign European power has taken what they claim as their land and now Argentina is demanding the islands be returned.

Britain has reinforced and fortified Falkland Is. So don't expect Argentina which is still significantly militarily weaker than Britain to re-take the islands. Though if Argentina were to retake the Island it would be an inspirational victory against historical colonialism, where a weaker power defeats a colonial power and militarily re-takes lost land.


----------



## KS

KingMamba93 said:


> US supported UK in the last war with missiles and other material, France stayed out of it but had a team on the ground in Argentina which some say helped the Argentinians. Britain never asked for NATO help so NATO never did.



The French gave the codes of the Exocet anti-ship missiles to British so that the Argentinians wont use on the British vessels. They also allowed the British harrier fighters to train against the Super-eternard which were used by the argentinians.


----------



## Juice

A nation that won't fight to protect its citizens and interest is worthless....and should be replaced. I consider those to be the prime directive of any government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

KingMamba93 said:


> Actually I did get it right, you just did not comprehend what I wrote. US supports Britain on falkland issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Stolen from lahore, so Pakistan.



Born in india so Indian. Lahore too was India back then. Anyway , i will let history decide and oops history books all over the world say -India.


----------



## UKBengali

A1Kaid said:


> Why is that?
> 
> By the way Argentina is not a stranger to land theft it has fought wars with other South American countries for territory and has taken land of other countries before. Now a foreign European power has taken what they claim as their land and now Argentina is demanding the islands be returned.
> 
> Britain has reinforced and fortified Falkland Is. So don't expect Argentina which is still significantly militarily weaker than Britain to re-take the islands. Though if Argentina were to retake the Island it would be an inspirational victory against historical colonialism, where a weaker power defeats a colonial power and militarily re-takes lost land.



You are aware that Argentines are colonialists who took the land from native Indians?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cheetah786

Always Neutral said:


> Considering Andaman is next to Burma not India you should read history of falklands before burping?



what is the history of Falklands? as far as map shows its Argentinian property more then England. but i wanna know how you consider this to be British property.


----------



## 888jamie888

Luftwaffe said:


> In essence, Falklands belongs to Argentina never the less there is no iota of disagreement by majority. Islands being defended better so grab them is a poor logic by that logic UK economy is down the drain why not hand it over to Germans.


Why do they belong to Argentina? Distance cannot be used as a claim.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cheetah786

888jamie888 said:


> Why do they belong to Argentina? Distance cannot be used as a claim.



Why do they Belong to England?


----------



## 888jamie888

Cheetah786 said:


> Why do they Belong to England?


The islanders have now been there for 200 odd years. They have the right to self determination. There's a referendum in March.
That in itself should be enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Always Neutral

sarthak said:


> Hey Kid, people of falklands support UK because of massive immigration from mainland UK. India could just as well move millions of Indians into kashmir. A vote is insignificant since the demographics have already been changed , now shoo ...



Moron, Argentina did not exist when we set our foot on that Island. Infact 30 French people lived there who had no problems and no one was killed. Compare that with Kashmir? Ouch that must hurt?



Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> I'm wondering if U.S, Canada and Australia will just sit idlely if any eventual war? Indeed logistic support will be pain in the A$$ for U.K to run 12k km but they will get international support especially these three and from Europe nations either vocal our some sort of under table assistance...I don't believe the pure neutrality on this issue, I guess Argentina is well aware of this too



Well you claim rights to the south china sea when nations who live next door call you a bully. Don't forget with all your might and logistics you ran away leaving 10000 dead when you tried to invade Taiwan and later Vietnam. We just lost 200 brave men and women and took back and Island 12 K away to allow them to decide their own future. Try a vote in HK and see how the so called Chinese people vote? To scared to do that are we?


----------



## Always Neutral

KingMamba93 said:


> Actually I did get it right, you just did not comprehend what I wrote. US supports Britain on falkland issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Stolen from lahore, so Pakistan.



You just gave using nick_indian's own words (Gave him another asshole)


----------



## Always Neutral

Luftwaffe said:


> In my opinion even Argentinians cannot maintain Falklands but still the land belongs to them.
> What Argentina should do is go for backdoor diplomacy, ask for % of share in regards to Oil being explored. Think 20% of total output by UK to Argentina wouldn't hurt them. Other than that the second option is War a costly one for Argentina is bound to lose it.



How does Falklands belong to Argentina? Mr Think Thank please read history? ARGENTINA DID NOT EXIST WHEN WE COLONISED AN ISLAND. Do you know Falkland's orginal name? It was Îles Malouines which is French.



Luftwaffe said:


> In my opinion even Argentinians cannot maintain Falklands but still the land belongs to them.
> What Argentina should do is go for backdoor diplomacy, ask for % of share in regards to Oil being explored. Think 20% of total output by UK to Argentina wouldn't hurt them. Other than that the second option is War a costly one for Argentina is bound to lose it.



How does Falklands belong to Argentina? Mr Think Thank please read history? ARGENTINA DID NOT EXIST WHEN WE COLONISED that ISLAND. Do you know Falkland's orginal name? It was Îles Malouines which is French.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

what is kohinoor's relation with Falklands 

@ But if people of falklands vote for Britain, I think the islands should remain with British.


Reading through the thread, I was thinking 
1. how many indigenous and native people were killed to wipe out entire populations in north america, south america, Australia?

2. How many amounts of Gold, silver and diamonds were looted from India and China to transform them from richest regions to one of the poorest countries in world?

3. How many slaves were transported from Africa? Africa cannot still stand on its feet.

4. How many number of artificial boundaries were created in Asia and africa to have them fighting with each other continuosly purchasing western artillery, planes and ships.

These colonialists were worst and destroyed all regions in world except europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Always Neutral

Cheetah786 said:


> what is the history of Falklands? as far as map shows its Argentinian property more then England. but i wanna know how you consider this to be British property.



It was a French discovered Island with no people. Over the years French, Spanish and English People settled on it. Argentina did not exist. When the first vote was held the people decided to be British and now the next vote will be held in 2013 where they will decide to be British or Independant.



Shardul.....the lion said:


> what is kohinoor's relation with Falklands
> 
> @ But if people of falklands vote for Britain, I think the islands should remain with British.
> 
> 
> Reading through the thread, I was thinking
> 1. how many indigenous and native people were killed to wipe out entire populations in north america, south america, Australia?
> 
> 2. How many amounts of Gold, silver and diamonds were looted from India and China to transform them from richest regions to one of the poorest countries in world?
> 
> 3. How many slaves were transported from Africa? Africa cannot still stand on its feet.
> 
> 4. How many number of artificial boundaries were created in Asia and africa to have them fighting with each other continuosly purchasing western artillery, planes and ships.
> 
> These colonialists were worst and destroyed all regions in world except europe.



The Colonialist maybe the worst but that still does not answer the question why two so called civilised nations like India and Pakistan cannot solve their problems once we left?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Always Neutral

nick_indian said:


> Born in india so Indian. Lahore too was India back then. Anyway , i will let history decide and oops history books all over the world say -India.



Who gave you India? The Brits other wise it was a mixed vegetable dish of 100 princely states who had no concept of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

how many wars britain would fight i mean argentina has the geographical advantage here not UK


----------



## Always Neutral

Hu Songshan said:


> Considered as a possibility yes.



Are u smoking? No one is going to nuke anybody. I would force my Govt to give up Falklands than nuke Argentina. We just need one nuke sub to ensure no one Argentinian ship enters what we call NO ENTRY ZONE. General Belegrano was a sad incident but we know the result.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wright

nick_indian said:


> Born in india so Indian. Lahore too was India back then. Anyway , i will let history decide and oops history books all over the world say -India.



There was no India back then.


----------



## Always Neutral

darkinsky said:


> how many wars britain would fight i mean argentina has the geographical advantage here not UK



Argentina has a geographical Advantage? Chile is 600 miles away and they do not claim Falklands as theirs? Argentina is 1200 miles away.


----------



## darkinsky

Always Neutral said:


> Argentina has a geographical Advantage? Chile is 600 miles away and they do not claim Falklands as theirs? Argentina is 1200 miles away.



what are you talking? this is falklands


----------



## Wright

Shardul.....the lion said:


> what is kohinoor's relation with Falklands
> 
> @ But if people of falklands vote for Britain, I think the islands should remain with British.
> 
> 
> Reading through the thread, I was thinking
> 1. how many indigenous and native people were killed to wipe out entire populations in north america, south america, Australia?
> 
> 2. How many amounts of Gold, silver and diamonds were looted from India and China to transform them from richest regions to one of the poorest countries in world?
> 
> 3. How many slaves were transported from Africa? Africa cannot still stand on its feet.
> 
> 4. How many number of artificial boundaries were created in Asia and africa to have them fighting with each other continuosly purchasing western artillery, planes and ships.
> 
> These colonialists were worst and destroyed all regions in world except europe.



Many European nations were colonized, especially Eastern and Southern Europe. Britain too was at war with much more formidablie entities like the Roman empire, spanish empire, Napoleons empire, and Nazi Gemany. 

But they somehow managed to protect their land from invaders. Same goes for the Turks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IND151

Safriz said:


> in 2014 Britain will break anyway as Scotland will vote for freedom,so whats the point in going after an island thousands of miles away...





Which nation will give away land it has for more than 100 years?


----------



## Always Neutral

darkinsky said:


> what are you talking? this is falklands



Check out where Punta Arenas is and then come back. Then check where Buenos Aires is ? Punta is where we based our Special Forces to take out the Exocets.



IND151 said:


> Which nation will give away land it has for more than 100 years?



And that gives you sad life a streak of joy? Well tell the Naxals as they seem to control the hinterlands of India.


----------



## darkinsky

Always Neutral said:


> Check out where Punta Arenas is and then come back. Then check where Buenos Aires is ? Punta is where we based our Special Forces to take out the Exocets.



check which part of argentina is closest to the falklands is and then come back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

IND151 said:


> Which nation will give away land it has for more than 100 years?



The one which is drowned in Debt and cannot afford such a costly war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Always Neutral

darkinsky said:


> check which part of argentina is closest to the falklands is and then come back



Did Argentina exist when the first Brit landed on Falkland? Please check that and then come back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wright

Safriz said:


> The one which is drowned in Debt and cannot afford such a costly war.



Do you know Argentina's military budget? Its the same as your real country.


----------



## Kesang

Argentina lost because of faulty bombs. Some more Exocets could change the result.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Always Neutral said:


> Did Argentina exist when the first Brit landed on Falkland? Please check that and then come back.



you are being kiddish here, i rest my case

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Always Neutral

Safriz said:


> The one which is drowned in Debt and cannot afford such a costly war.



Seems and Apt discription of Pakistan and the aid they beg NATO and the US for?


----------



## Wright

Always Neutral said:


> Seems and Apt discription of Pakistan and the aid they beg NATO and the US for?



And yet they still hold on to kashmir. His own country is doing what he says is impossible. And from recent news has been involved in a skirmish with Indian troops.


----------



## Always Neutral

darkinsky said:


> you are being kiddish here, i rest my case



Well just for the records Argentina did not exist. Punta has an airport and closest airport to Falklands. Air ports from Argentina are twice the distance. Can i send you a book on the falkland's war?



Kesang said:


> Argentina lost because of faulty bombs. Some more Exocets could change the result.



Yet you lost Aksai Chin and large parts of Arunachal Pradesh? Due to cowardice?


----------



## Safriz

Always Neutral said:


> Seems and Apt discription of Pakistan and the aid they beg NATO and the US for?




David Camerron is worst than Pakistan's Zardari..
Even European leaders disparage him...Due to his cockiness soon Britain will be Kicked out of EU and the free trade will end...
The English cok is higher than the English brain and all blood is pumped into the wrong place starving the English brain of any thinking capability.
Proud British my arse...Mere pride cant make a cup of tea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Always Neutral said:


> Well just for the records Argentina did not exist. Punta has an airport and closest airport to Falklands. Air ports from Argentina are twice the distance. Can i send you a book on the falkland's war?



bro my point was argentina is geographical closer to falklands then UK, if UK builds some base in chile well then chile is still not UK, it can stop UK use its land any time

argentina can build facilities closest to falklands any time because its geographically closer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IND151

Always Neutral said:


> Check out where Punta Arenas is and then come back. Then check where Buenos Aires is ? Punta is where we based our Special Forces to take out the Exocets.
> 
> 
> 
> *And that gives you sad life a streak of joy? Well tell the Naxals as they seem to control the hinterlands of India.*



I was only explaining that No nation will giveaway the territory it has. there is no reason for you to angry with me.


----------



## Markus

Always Neutral said:


> Well just for the records Argentina did not exist. Punta has an airport and closest airport to Falklands. Air ports from Argentina are twice the distance. Can i send you a book on the falkland's war?
> 
> 
> 
> *Yet you lost Aksai Chin and large parts of Arunachal Pradesh? Due to cowardice?*



Hey you neutral.

STOP bringing up aksai chin in every second post. *Stick to the topic.*


----------



## Always Neutral

Safriz said:


> David Camerron is worst than Pakistan's Zardari..
> Even European leaders disparage him...Due to his cockiness soon Britain will be Kicked out of EU and the free trade will end...
> The English cok is higher than the English brain and all blood is pumped into the wrong place starving the English brain of any thinking capability.
> Proud British my arse...Mere pride cant make a cup of tea.



Yet you prefer your pay check in sterling not Pakistani Rupees? How dumb can one be Mr. oracle?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Always Neutral said:


> Yet you prefer your pay check in sterling not Pakistani Rupees? How dumb can one be Mr. oracle?



Another comment from the cok,not the brain...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Always Neutral

Markus said:


> Hey you neutral.
> 
> STOP bringing up aksai chin in every second post. *Stick to the topic.*



aksai chin a relavant as we took an Island back 12 K away but you shiver to do that on your door steps

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

Always Neutral said:


> aksai chin a relavant as we took and Island back 12 K away but you shiver to do that on your door steps



You are a britisher and you seem to have problems with english?
*
Stick to the topic. Do you understand ?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aakash_2410

Always Neutral said:


> Well just for the records Argentina did not exist. Punta has an airport and closest airport to Falklands. Air ports from Argentina are twice the distance. Can i send you a book on the falkland's war?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you lost Aksai Chin and large parts of Arunachal Pradesh? Due to cowardice?



Factually wrong mate.

Aksai Chin was always controlled by Tibet/China but British maps showed it as a part of India. Hence, the confusion and war. So many people in India like to blame Brits. And Arunachal Pradesh (ALL of it) is still controlled by India? Didn't lose ANY part of it not to mention LARGE PARTS?

McMahon Line - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And you've still not replied to my question about


> And yeah not to mention even today there are thousands of Indian Sikhs (_*Including my own brother who studies at Wellback College and who is also a senior Cadet from Ulverscroft who lead the march on Rememberence day in Victoria Park when your favourite Mullahs were busy with protests and slogans of "British soldiers rot in hell, Our soldiers in paradise"*_) and Indian Gurkhas serving in British Army so people like you and me can go sleep in peace and ridicule each other online. How many Pakistanis who think it is against their Religion or Chinese are serving in British Army?
> 
> So don't get all worked up over some Ignorant Indians' comment and offend whole race. After this, I don't really expect a reply from you but still I'll be looking forward to it.


 when you call Indians cowards. Regards


----------



## Always Neutral

Safriz said:


> Another comment from the cok,not the brain...



Mr. Think Thonk compare the British economy to the Argentinian one before pontificating or pureile hatred for the country you live in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

Always Neutral said:


> Seems and Apt discription of Pakistan and the aid they beg NATO and the US for?



Where exactly is Pakistan in there in this whole god damn topic


----------



## IND151

Always Neutral said:


> aksai chin a relavant as we took an Island back 12 K away but you shiver to do that on your door steps



Argentina is not a very strong military power and neither was in 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Always Neutral

Markus said:


> You are a britisher and you seem to have problems with english?
> *
> Stick to the topic. Do you understand ?*



Well its your fellow Indian's who come here and have brain fart about Falklands not me.

They forget

Argentina did not exist or have the boats to sail there when the first Brit stepped on that land.
The falklanders want to be a part of UK and not present day Argentina.
No natives were killed when WE arrived.

NOW COMPARE THAT WITH KASHMIR VALLEY?

OUCH THAT MUST HURT?


----------



## aakash_2410

@Always Neutral still waiting for your reply buddy.


----------



## Markus

Always Neutral said:


> Well its your fellow Indian's who come here and have brain fart about Falklands not me.
> 
> They forget
> 
> Argentina did not exist or have the boats to sail there when the first Brit stepped on that land.
> The falklanders want to be a part of UK and not present day Argentina.
> No natives were killed when WE arrived.
> 
> NOW COMPARE THAT WITH KASHMIR VALLEY?
> 
> OUCH THAT MUST HURT?



Indians came and spoke about Falklands, they were on topic.

You are advised to keep your points on Falklands only and not bring up kashmir in it, or else each and every post of yours will be reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Always Neutral said:


> Mr. Think Thonk compare the British economy to the Argentinian one before pontificating or pureile hatred for the country you live in.


No.
I am not "Proud English" Brain starved,but a stiffy higher than the statute...But yes i am a British..
I see how many businesses are going Bankrupt everyday .. Wilkos,Comet,JJB and the list goes on,and so does the list of people who lost jobs...
Taxes are rising but the reason of paying tax "Social security" is going down...
From where do you think,Britain will "Pay" for another Falkland war?
I don't know if you were here in David's Predecessor Maggie the Fukin Thatcher's era or not..But compare Britain before her and compare Britain after her...
Coal mines closed,Shipping industry shut,manufacturing industry forced to go abroad and country sold to banking sector....All due to her "English Pride"..
A pride every British citizen is paying until today and will keep paying for the foreseeable time to come...
The Scots saw this and they are leaving.
Starve the country any more of cash and the welsh may leave too,and then the English will fight among each other as they used to...
Another Falkland war will Break the country,mark my words..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Always Neutral

Secur said:


> Where exactly is Pakistan in there in this whole god damn topic



Typical hot head. Does not read the thread but needs to pontificate? Sarfreeze Think Thonk said UK was bust and hence could not afford a war yet he loves his pay cheque in Sterling. Can you read the whole thread and come back please?



Safriz said:


> No.
> I am not "Proud English" Brain starved,but a stiffy higher than the statute...But yes i am a British..
> I see how many businesses are going Bankrupt everyday .. Wilkos,Comet,JJB and the list goes on,and so does the list of people who lost jobs...
> Taxes are rising but the reason of paying tax "Social security" is going down...
> From where do you think,Britain will "Pay" for another Falkland war?
> I don't know if you were here in David's Predecessor Maggie the Fukin Thatcher's era or not..But compare Britain before her and compare Britain after her...
> Coal mines closed,Shipping industry shut,manufacturing industry forced to go abroad and country sold to banking sector....All due to her "English Pride"..
> A pride every British citizen is paying until today and will keep paying for the foreseeable time to come...
> The Scots saw this and they are leaving.
> Starve the country any more of cash and the welsh may leave too,and then the English will fight among each other as they used to...
> Another Falkland war will Break the country,mark my words..



Time to head home and enjoy the land of TTP?



Markus said:


> Indians came and spoke about Falklands, they were on topic.
> 
> You are advised to keep your points on Falklands only and not bring up kashmir in it, or else each and every post of yours will be reported.



Why not dont the people in Kashmir and Falklands want their voice to be heard? The former will never but the latter will?


----------



## Secur

Always Neutral said:


> Can you read the whole thread and come back please?



Why are you so riled up , if I may ask ? 

He lives in your country and he made a comment relevant to the topic , how exactly does that bring Pakistan into the topic ? I do not care where he lives and where he earns his living which I am sure he does after immense hard work ! Are you unaware of forum rules ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

Always Neutral said:


> Why not dont the people in Kashmir and Falklands want their voice to be heard? The former will never but the latter will?



SO again you go to Kashmir ?

If you are so concerned, then why does not UK come out in the open and support Pakistan in asking for a referendum in Kashmir ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kesang

Always Neutral said:


> Yet you lost Aksai Chin and large parts of Arunachal Pradesh? Due to cowardice?



then why not brave British doesn't fighting for taking USA back since Usa was part of UK just like falkland? 

Btw Not even a inch of arunachal is under control of China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aakash_2410

Safriz said:


> No.
> I am not "Proud English" Brain starved,but a stiffy higher than the statute...But yes i am a British..
> I see how many businesses are going Bankrupt everyday .. Wilkos,Comet,JJB and the list goes on,and so does the list of people who lost jobs...
> Taxes are rising but the reason of paying tax "Social security" is going down...
> From where do you think,Britain will "Pay" for another Falkland war?
> I don't know if you were here in David's Predecessor Maggie the Fukin Thatcher's era or not..But compare Britain before her and compare Britain after her...
> Coal mines closed,Shipping industry shut,manufacturing industry forced to go abroad and country sold to banking sector....All due to her "English Pride"..
> A pride every British citizen is paying until today and will keep paying for the foreseeable time to come...
> The Scots saw this and they are leaving.
> Starve the country any more of cash and the welsh may leave too,and then the English will fight among each other as they used to...
> Another Falkland war will Break the country,mark my words..



Scots are not going anywhere. Alex Salmond is a bell*end! People know Scotland is gonna find it hard to survive on just £90 billion Oil money and Britain is stronger together.







Btw I agree to everything you say but even today Every Indian, Pakistani and Bangladeshi wants to come to this country and mooch on tax payers' money if they're given a chance and that's a fact as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Always Neutral

Kesang said:


> Btw Not even a inch of arunachal is under control of China.



Who told you that? Ur army? Please google and stop making an aXX of your self.



Markus said:


> SO again you go to Kashmir ?
> 
> If you are so concerned, then why does not UK come out in the open and support Pakistan in asking for a referendum in Kashmir ?



what a childish reply? Why not come to the help of your own brothers and give them a chance to decide in Kashmir like we are doing in 2013 in Falklands?


----------



## Kompromat

@Always Neutral Stick to topic, don't bring in other countries to prove a point, you can't prove. Off-topics will draw infractions.

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

Always Neutral said:


> what a childish reply? Why not come to the help of your own brothers and give them a chance to decide in Kashmir like we are doing in 2013 in Falklands?



The only thing childish in this thread are YOUR COMMENTS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ambitious449

Always Neutral said:


> Who told you that? Ur army? Please google and stop making an aXX of your self.
> 
> 
> 
> what a childish reply? Why not come to the help of your own brothers and give them a chance to decide in Kashmir like we are doing in 2013 in Falklands?



Who are giving chance to someone? Have you gve us option when you came her uninvited and looted this country for 150 years uninterruptedly


----------



## Kesang

Always Neutral said:


> Who told you that? Ur army? Please google and stop making an aXX of your self.



I don't have to use Google to know that because I live in arunachal.

And answer my question which I asked in my last post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Fight a war with what? The UK has no ACCs right now nor any fighters to fly off them. The UK's frontline fighter the EFT has very limited A2G capability. The RN has been/is being cut down to the lowest force levels in a century, the UK has 0 MPAs and limited AAR assets. 


The Falklands conflict in '82 was only a success really because the Argentinean AF had short-legged Super Étendard. Now the Argentinean AF and Naval aviation has IFR capability, capable MPA fleet. 

To think it would be another walk over is a fantasy not to mention the S.American nations are now very much on the Argentinan side and are especially more powerful today then 20 odd years back.


----------



## KingMamba

nick_indian said:


> Born in india so Indian. Lahore too was India back then. Anyway , i will let history decide and oops history books all over the world say -India.



Nope, Lahore was a part of the Indian subcontinent never the Republic of India. Please reference all these history books the world over that say Lahore was a part of the Republic of India in the 1800s.....  Taken last from Lahore so logically the successor state of said territory should be given the jewel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

KRAIT said:


> Taking of billions you looted.
> 
> Kohinoor Diamond.
> Koh-i-Noor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Supposed to be worth between *10 to 12.7 billion Pounds.*
> How much is the Kohinoor Diamond worth
> Suck on that.



They are trying to give you guys this money in form of Aid and in terms!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

A.Rafay said:


> They are trying to give you guys this money in form of Aid and in terms!


And we called it peanuts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 888jamie888

Safriz said:


> The one which is drowned in Debt and cannot afford such a costly war.


Perhaps. But then again Argentina aren't doing too well themselves. Rampant inflation etc.


----------



## A.Rafay

KRAIT said:


> And we called it peanuts.



Yea its Peanuts 240 Million! Is that correct amount of that Aid?? I wonder how many times 240 million equals 12 Billion Pounds!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Woaa, this thread = britain/argentina dispute but we get more of kashmir - india - pakistan - balochistan - naxals - kohinoor - bangalis - british raj - aid money 



KRAIT said:


> And we called it peanuts.


we call it, zardari's personal bank account

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

A.Rafay said:


> Yea its Peanuts 240 Million! Is that correct amount of that Aid?? I wonder how many times 240 million equals 12 Billion Pounds!!!!


 Its just the price of one diamond. Think of the interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IND151

Safriz said:


> No.
> I am not "Proud English" Brain starved,but a stiffy higher than the statute...But yes i am a British..
> I see how many businesses are going Bankrupt everyday .. Wilkos,Comet,JJB and the list goes on,and so does the list of people who lost jobs...
> Taxes are rising but the reason of paying tax "Social security" is going down...
> From where do you think,Britain will "Pay" for another Falkland war?
> I don't know if you were here in David's Predecessor Maggie the Fukin Thatcher's era or not..But compare Britain before her and compare Britain after her...
> *Coal mines closed,Shipping industry shut,manufacturing industry forced to go abroad and country sold to banking sector....All due to her "English Pride"..*
> A pride every British citizen is paying until today and will keep paying for the foreseeable time to come...
> The Scots saw this and they are leaving.
> Starve the country any more of cash and the welsh may leave too,and then the English will fight among each other as they used to...
> Another Falkland war will Break the country,mark my words..



kindly elaborate bolded part


----------



## A.Rafay

KRAIT said:


> Its just the price of one diamond. Think of the interest.



That Queen Is very kanjoos, dont expect them to return the diamond~

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

888jamie888 said:


> Perhaps. But then again Argentina aren't doing too well themselves. Rampant inflation etc.



I will be happy if weirdo Dave could save NHS rather than Falklands...


----------



## 888jamie888

Safriz said:


> I will be happy if weirdo Dave could save NHS rather than Falklands...


Likewise. Although I do not think there will be another war in the foreseeable future. Touch wood.


----------



## Hellraiser007

Always Neutral said:


> Considering Andaman is next to Burma not India you should read history of falklands before burping?



Andaman and Nicobar Islands were under Indian emperor rule even before The so called trading British came into out territory. Who are you a false flagger or what??

You seem to be getting butt hurt even for a small comment from an Indian, More British than British them selves .

I can give you lot of examples and battles where British lost and Ran away, *remember in first world war Germans made you run after beating you*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Always Neutral

Hellraiser007 said:


> Andaman and Nicobar Islands were under Indian emperor rule even before The so called trading British came into out territory. Who are you a false flagger or what??
> 
> You seem to be getting butt hurt even for a small comment from an Indian, More British than British them selves .
> 
> I can give you lot of examples and battles where British lost and Ran away, *remember in first world war Germans made you run after beating you*.



Justice Katju ur right another dumb I--------------. First world war I ended with the Germans scuttling 100 ships of the UK waters? Hardly a loss I would say? We ruled India for some years when did you rule us?



Hellraiser007 said:


> Andaman and Nicobar Islands were under Indian emperor rule even before The so called trading British came into out territory. Who are you a false flagger or what??
> 
> /B].



Thanks for educating your countrymen. We ruled Falklands before a state called Argentina was created. How dumb can you be?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

IND151 said:


> kindly elaborate bolded part



She was too uptight to listen to anybody...
To show her writ over the union strikes she destroyed many industries..
Same as her successor David cameron... Doesn't listen to anybody..due to his overly inflated ego..


----------



## Always Neutral

888jamie888 said:


> Likewise. Although I do not think there will be another war in the foreseeable future. Touch wood.



Nor would argentina risk that.


----------



## Hellraiser007

Always Neutral said:


> Justice Katju ur right another dumb I--------------. First world war I ended with the Germans scuttling 100 ships of the UK waters? Hardly a loss I would say? We ruled India for some years when did you rule us?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for educating your countrymen. We ruled Falklands before a state called Argentina was created. How dumb can you be?



Whole of Britain was under the control of Romans and they ruled you and they are the ones responsible to your culture and life style.

Atleast we Indians retained out culture and other aspects of the society but you people were invaded both culturally and physically.

Below is the link

Great Retreat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Amndaman and nichobar islands and Falkland islands are two different cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Always Neutral

Safriz said:


> She was too uptight to listen to anybody...
> To show her writ over the union strikes she destroyed many industries..
> Same as her successor David cameron... Doesn't listen to anybody..due to his overly inflated ego..



Yet you chose this country when you could have happily lived in the Islamic Republic of Pakistan or from your posts anywhere in the world?



Hellraiser007 said:


> Whole of Britain was under the control of Romans and they ruled you and they are the ones responsible to your culture and life style.
> 
> Atleast we Indians retained out culture and other aspects of the society but you people were invaded both culturally and physically.
> 
> Below is the link
> 
> Great Retreat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Amndaman and nichobar islands and Falkland islands are two different cases.



Yet we don't claim the vatican as ours? We are ready to give Falklands a referandum, can you do the same in Kashmir valley?


----------



## Safriz

Always Neutral said:


> Yet you chose this country when you could have happily lived in the Islamic Republic of Pakistan or from your posts anywhere in the world?


And whats the relation between Maggie th thatcher imposing council tax which you pay to this date and me immigrating to Britain?

You cok is so high that you cant take criticism,no matter how positive and well reasoned,and resort to same old boring broken record of yours...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Always Neutral

Hellraiser007 said:


> Whole of Britain was under the control of Romans and they ruled you and they are the ones responsible to your culture and life style.
> 
> Atleast we Indians retained out culture and other aspects of the society but you people were invaded both culturally and physically.
> 
> Below is the link
> 
> Great Retreat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Amndaman and nichobar islands and Falkland islands are two different cases.



Be happy we gave you Andaman just as easily we could have to Burma.



Safriz said:


> And whats the relation between Maggie th thatcher imposing council tax which yoi pay to this date and me immigrating to Britain?
> 
> You cok is so high that you cant take criticism,no matter how positive and resort to same old boring broken record of yours...



Nothing Mr. Think Thonkl. Let me see you being as passionate when the Pak Govt. blows its budget on Kashmir and Balochistan Military Ops when millions of its citizens starve?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellraiser007

Always Neutral said:


> Yet we don't claim the vatican as ours? We are ready to give Falklands a referandum, can you do the same in Kashmir valley?



British media has done the poll and majority is not in favour of Pakistan people's opinion is changing there and will be in favor of India in the coming decades.

Why are you equating falklands with Kashmir?, *Falklands is not near UK and first take care of scotland which is slipping away then you can talk about Kashmir*.


----------



## Pakchina

Britain would have lost the 1982 war if France, the US and other commonwealth countries like Australia etc had not assisted Britain. If the war had occurred by the end of 1982, it would have been a massacred and bloodshed of Brit mad cow soldiers. With a handful of exocets, some unguided bombs, a few Mirage and conscript soldiers, Argentina had been able to resist for 4 months and sunk the HMS Sheffield, Conventry, Sir Galahand, the Atlantic Conveyor etc. Fortunately the UK had asked France to stop supplying Exocets and an arms embargo was imposed on Argentina. Moreso, the US and France had provided useful information on movement of Argentina troops and Argentinian weaponry. UK had also asked, in vain, for AWACS and also for US military intervention. If the war would occur now and without air cover coz the mad cows do not have aircraft carrier and with China's support, the UK would have lost face except if master US war criminals give some useful assistance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellraiser007

Always Neutral said:


> Be happy we gave you Andaman just as easily we could have to Burma.



You never gave anything but you are forced to do, if not world war 2, scenario would have been different, the moment India slipped from UK it became weak.


----------



## Always Neutral

Pakchina said:


> Britain would have lost the 1982 war if France, the US and other commonwealth countries like Australia etc had not assisted Britain. If the war had occurred by the end of 1982, it would have been a massacred and bloodshed of Brit mad cow soldiers. With a handful of exocets, some unguided bombs, a few Mirage and conscript soldiers, Argentina had been able to resist for 4 months and sunk the HMS Sheffield, Conventry, Sir Galahand, the Atlantic Conveyor etc. Fortunately the UK had asked France to stop supplying Exocets and an arms embargo was imposed on Argentina. Moreso, the US and France had provided useful information on movement of Argentina troops and Argentinian weaponry. UK had also asked, in vain, for AWACS and also for US military intervention. If the war would occur now and without air cover coz the mad cows do not have aircraft carrier and with China's support, the UK would have lost face except if master US war criminals give some useful assistance.



Yada Yada, The proof of the dish lies in its taste. If you were the Dictator of Pakistan East Pakistan would be Pakistan still. Scotland will get a vote unlike people in Balochistan and Gilgitstan



Hellraiser007 said:


> You never gave anything but you are forced to do, if not world war 2, scenario would have been different, the moment India slipped from UK it became weak.



Yet your country men die to come here and not vice versa. I am talking of the illegal ones the rest are welcome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellraiser007

Always Neutral said:


> Yet your country men die to come here and not vice versa. I am talking of the illegal ones the rest are welcome



Things will change once our economy gets stronger, nobody wishes their citizens to migrate for the sake of employment and basic needs.


----------



## Safriz

Always Neutral said:


> *Nothing Mr. Think Thonkl.* Let me see you being as passionate when the Pak Govt. blows its budget on Kashmir and Balochistan Military Ops when millions of its citizens starve?



So you are admitting you are writing irrelevant comments..Good..finally some truth..

Pakistan is Under attack by TTP,Kashmir is way larger areas and have resources Pakistan is exploiting and can Exploit,plus the ethnic linguistic,religious and historic links...
Baluchistan is an integral Part of Pakistan and asking Pakistan to stop fighting against a handful of Insurgents is silly.he cost is covered by Sui Gas anyway,if you are asking about costs..
What link UK got with Falklands? I will be interested to know from "Johny English" you..
Plus who will cover the cost? Falkland has no substantial resources to offer...
Here read this..
Falkland Oil & Gas shares halve after gas sites' poor returns in South Atlantic | UK news | guardian.co.uk

I am not wasting my time with you anymore...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Always Neutral

Hellraiser007 said:


> Things will change once our economy gets stronger, nobody wishes their citizens to migrate for the sake of employment and basic needs.


Hope they do and so stop pontificating and read a bit?

Falkland was colonised 100 years before Argentina was created.
The were no natives on that Island.
The IsLAND HAS A vote and they may or may not choose to be part of UK in 2013. If you believe in that then tell your Govt. to give the same choice to kashmiris?



Safriz said:


> So you are admitting you are writing irrelevant comments..Good..finally some truth..
> 
> Pakistan is Under attack by TTP,Kashmir is way larger areas and have resources Pakistan is exploiting and can Exploit,plus the ethnic linguistic,religious and historic links...
> Baluchistan is an integral Part of Pakistan and asking Pakistan to stop fighting against a handful of Insurgents is silly.he cost is covered by Sui Gas anyway,if you are asking about costs..
> What link UK got with Falklands? I will be interested to know from "Johny English" you..
> Plus who will cover the cost? Falkland has no substantial resources to offer...
> Here read this..
> Falkland Oil & Gas shares halve after gas sites' poor returns in South Atlantic | UK news | guardian.co.uk
> 
> I am not wasting my time with you anymore...



How is Balochistan a part of Pakistan? Pakistan was an artificial creation of us ( I Take it ur English) to appease Jinnah and stop the two oldest so called civilisations from slaughtering each other?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ulysses

Once Manu Ginobili comes to power, this issue will be settled and hopefully no war will ever take place.


----------



## Hellraiser007

Always Neutral said:


> Hope they do and so stop pontificating and read a bit?
> 
> Falkland was colonised 100 years before Argentina was created.
> The were no natives on that Island.
> The IsLAND HAS A vote and they may or may not choose to be part of UK in 2013. If you believe in that then tell your Govt. to give the same choice to kashmiris?



Why are you equating Kashmir with Falklands two are different, Kashmiris do not want to join pakistan either. I haven't said anything about Falklands, I am replying to your hate comments on India.


----------



## aakash_2410

KingMamba93 said:


> Nope, Lahore was a part of the Indian subcontinent never the Republic of India. Please reference all these history books the world over that say Lahore was a part of the Republic of India in the 1800s.....  Taken last from Lahore so logically the *successor state of said territory* should be given the jewel.



Indeed. It was taken away from Maharaja Ranjit Singh of _*Sikh*_ Empire


----------



## A1Kaid

UKBengali said:


> You are aware that Argentines are colonialists who took the land from native Indians?



Yes I'm aware in fact many South American countries are the same way, a lot of them are of European descent. They treat the natives with disrespect, a few countries like Peru still have many natives. Countries like Argentina and Chile are very racist countries against dark skin people and even to their own native population.


----------



## Luffy 500

Argentina can't take back the falklands for now. UK don't have any carriers but soon they will have the elizabeth class carriers along with 8 Astute class N.submarine. US is always there for back up. Brazil even though a regional power, is yet not strong enough to back argentina against UK & add to that the demography of the Island. UK gave away lots of colonial territories but petroleum rich EEZ of falklands is too big a price for the economically shrinking UK specially when they still have the military might to control it. And can it be justified to force out the inhabitants of the islands living for 2 centuries even though its a colonial legacy. Argentines have to become a new regional power like brazil to have a chance to take it back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## revojam

Falkland Islands belong to UK end of the story  argentina can go to hell for all i care


----------



## SHAMK9

To finish the conflict, the islands should be gifted to Pakistan  (sarcasm)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Juice

UKBengali said:


> I think most people are missing the point here.
> 
> The Argentines are a complete bunch of sissies who can easily take back the Falklands if they were willing to put in the _WORK_ for it.
> 
> All they have to do is spend around 2% of their GDP for around a decade.
> 
> This will allow them to purchase 100s of Sukhoi jets which will completely overwhelm any number of typhoons that the British can place on the Islands.
> 
> With air superiority achieved within a matter of a 30 minutes or so, the Argentines would then need around a division of airlifted paratroopers to finish the job off.
> 
> IMO, Argentina do not deserve the Falklands as they are not prepared to do the necessary work to take the Islands back from the British.
> 
> lastly, I am neutral in this dispute as I think both sides have a legitimate claim.


 We won't allow that to happen...hate to spoil your party.



sarthak said:


> Hey Kid, people of falklands support UK because of massive immigration from mainland UK. India could just as well move millions of Indians into kashmir. A vote is insignificant since the demographics have already been changed , now shoo ...


 Changed? They were always the ONLY demographic....do you not understand the word "uninhabited?"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juice

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> If U.S can support England, don't be surprise to see spanish latino countries will help their brother too including those live in U.S,this gonna be interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder every nation want to acquire such weapin


 What are those in the US gonna do? Donate thier gardening tools?



A1Kaid said:


> Why is that?
> 
> By the way Argentina is not a stranger to land theft it has fought wars with other South American countries for territory and has taken land of other countries before. Now a foreign European power has taken what they claim as their land and now Argentina is demanding the islands be returned.
> 
> Britain has reinforced and fortified Falkland Is. So don't expect Argentina which is still significantly militarily weaker than Britain to re-take the islands. Though if Argentina were to retake the Island it would be an inspirational victory against historical colonialism, where a weaker power defeats a colonial power and militarily re-takes lost land.


For it to be "lost land," it would have had to have been thiers at some point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juice

Ambitious449 said:


> Who are giving chance to someone? Have you gve us option when you came her uninvited and looted this country for 150 years uninterruptedly



Boohoo...da whitey man keepsed me down. You were invaded, lost, were ruled. Got your independence...stop whining about the past.



Hellraiser007 said:


> Whole of Britain was under the control of Romans and they ruled you and they are the ones responsible to your culture and life style.
> 
> Atleast we Indians retained out culture and other aspects of the society but you people were invaded both culturally and physically.
> 
> Below is the link
> 
> Great Retreat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Amndaman and nichobar islands and Falkland islands are two different cases.


Not the sharpest in the tool shed, are we? The Germanic tribes who became the English arived AFTER the Romans, and wiped out most of that culture....only Christianity being re-introduced.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anon45

UKBengali said:


> I think most people are missing the point here.
> 
> The Argentines are a complete bunch of sissies who can easily take back the Falklands if they were willing to put in the _WORK_ for it.
> 
> All they have to do is spend around 2% of their GDP for around a decade.
> 
> This will allow them to purchase 100s of Sukhoi jets which will completely overwhelm any number of typhoons that the British can place on the Islands.
> 
> With air superiority achieved within a matter of a 30 minutes or so, the Argentines would then need around a division of airlifted paratroopers to finish the job off.
> 
> IMO, Argentina do not deserve the Falklands as they are not prepared to do the necessary work to take the Islands back from the British.
> 
> lastly, I am neutral in this dispute as I think both sides have a legitimate claim.



Its not like you order modern fighter Jets and 'boom', you have them ready to go. Don't you think the UK would notice and allocate its forces accordingly?


----------



## shivansps

lol, ok, as long as most of the people, the presidents, and all political factions on argentina keeps hating the Militarys because of the cup and all the deaths UK has nothing to be worried about, the poor state of Argentina military forces is just a mixed revenge and fear that they may take control again if where allowed to gain power again.

Still, i love those indoctrinated "crown" lovers around... If the pirate empire has nothing else to focus on than us, thats only shows how low the empire it is right now...
Now the real of the situacion with the islands is... well just look the history, not only the UK version, they tell only the parts they want... but im not going to get intro the history, its something that has been beating to death, the history is there, just read it...
History of Malvinas Islands.

The empire was on the downslow in 1833, they where getting beaten at every corner, they just took the islands to maintain a presence in the south atlantic... 

Something that is still true today, there is no OIL in the area, that just another lie, the oil is more on the south, so unless they try to do something like the "Mr. Burns inclined oil rig", there is no oil to be found there. Main finantial income comes from the seas, they are destroying the sea, just look at google satelite images to see the boat lights...






The real reason to keep the Island is to maintain a base at a strike distance from the continent and antartida, there is something bigger than the islands, and that is the Antartic territory and THATS THE ONLY AND REAL reason to keep control over the islands, rest assure the will be a mayor war in 2041 for it...

As today, UK is the only who is instigating a war here... or they think we cant see the Typhoons flying over our air space? as south america is moving intro a stronger union, UK is arming itselft for a solo war, ill advice UK to attack soon, because this hate will not last forever, and we have money to recover the armed forces in less than 10 years... also even today, any strike against Argentina continental territory will trigger a combined response, still its not gonna happen as UK will never go to war if they can't act as the victim...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nadal

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Using nuke against Argertina?  just for the islandS????



USA must stop UK to do such silly thing.

USA keeps good relationship with both sides, but shows more support for UK on sovereignty claim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saleem

yes they would fight ---they have the star fleet on standby ---


----------



## UKBengali

anon45 said:


> Its not like you order modern fighter Jets and 'boom', you have them ready to go. Don't you think the UK would notice and allocate its forces accordingly?



That is why I was talking about a sustained build up over a decade.

Argentina has the wealth to build up a force that the UK cannot match in the South Atlantic. The UK does not have the resources to put in enough fighters in the South Atlantic if the Argentines were to order 200 Su-30s. These would overwhelm any number of Typhoons that could be deployed to the Falklands

If they are not prepared to build a military to capture the Islands from the UK, they do not deserve it. Russia/China would sell them the required hardware.

Both sides have equal claim on the territory.


----------



## shivansps

We really need another war? There most likely be another war before 2041, as having UK in the islands by that time will be a danger to everyone in South America, and so it will not be Argentina alone.
If UK wants to keep lossing people in the South Atlantic is their bussiness.


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Hu Songshan said:


> Argentina's military declined since the defeat, all it can do now is go to the UN or keep making statements that the falklands is their.



Is its military that bad right now?



Hu Songshan said:


> Argentina's military declined since the defeat, all it can do now is go to the UN or keep making statements that the falklands is their.



Is its military that bad right now?


----------



## RaptorAlpha

That would be an interesting war


----------



## TheSeeker

Always Neutral said:


> Owe billion dollars we looted are you on grass? There was nothing called India when we occupied it but we were UK when we occupied you.
> 
> Well i am happy you provide us jobs but you do not do it out of charity but because we are better than your country men otherwise why would you?
> 
> PAK and Aksai Chin is what you lost when you were invaded while Falkland remains ours. Go suck on that.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet 1000's of Indian's sell their family to come to UK illegally for a better dream and not the otherway around. Proves Justice katju's point.



1..That is dishonesty you people looted not only india also african countries if not then why the fukk you people came to these countries to rule for grasses?????
2..and one more things there was time when uk was superpower but now it is time to go and suckkkkk.
3..Now you should keep this in your mind that europian countries are going to bottom.Countries like china is going to superpower.


----------



## Audio

UKBengali said:


> That is why I was talking about a sustained build up over a decade.
> 
> Argentina has the wealth to build up a force that the UK cannot match in the South Atlantic. The UK does not have the resources to put in enough fighters in the South Atlantic if the Argentines were to order 200 Su-30s. These would overwhelm any number of Typhoons that could be deployed to the Falklands
> 
> If they are not prepared to build a military to capture the Islands from the UK, they do not deserve it. Russia/China would sell them the required hardware.
> 
> Both sides have equal claim on the territory.




lol.....they have so much money their assets are being impounded around the globe or an in a danger of being if they leave Argentinian soil.

Argentine navy ship seized in asset fight - FT.com

^^ Navy training ship

Argentina Grounds President's Plane - WSJ.com

President had to take a charter flight out of fear of loosing the presidential jet.

So, yeah, do tell more about those Sukhoi's. Principally out of which pocket will they be paid.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

@ topic: Indians on crack in this thread.


----------



## UKBengali

Audio said:


> lol.....they have so much money their assets are being impounded around the globe or an in a danger of being if they leave Argentinian soil.
> 
> Argentine navy ship seized in asset fight - FT.com
> 
> ^^ Navy training ship
> 
> Argentina Grounds President's Plane - WSJ.com
> 
> President had to take a charter flight out of fear of loosing the presidential jet.
> 
> So, yeah, do tell more about those Sukhoi's. Principally out of which pocket will they be paid.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> @ topic: Indians on crack in this thread.



LOL. Forget there current problems.

Argentina has a government budget of around 110 billion dollars a year. They could easily divert 10 billion a year to defence if they wanted to with a bias towards the airforce as that would be the primary way to defeat the UK over the Falklands. If they wanted to they can build a huge fleet of Sukhois.

Like I said, if they want the Falklands let them build a military capable of taking it from the UK.

A middle-income country of 40 million should be able to do it if they really wanted it badly enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

UKBengali said:


> LOL. Forget there current problems.
> 
> Argentina has a government budget of around 110 billion dollars a year. They could easily divert 10 billion a year to defence if they wanted to with a bias towards the airforce as that would be the primary way to defeat the UK over the Falklands. If they wanted to they can build a huge fleet of Sukhois.
> 
> Like I said, if they want the Falklands let them build a military capable of taking it from the UK.
> 
> A middle-income country of 40 million should be able to do it if they really wanted it badly enough.



Ah, forget current problems. 
So nice to write it like this. Maybe you should go check from when these problems exist and maybe you will even see that they are not so current, rather bordering on chronic right now.

I have the ability to read what real down to earth argentinians have to say on this on another forum. Their president's claims and trolling (posting articles in UK newspapers about the Falklands) according to them is just a diversion to divert attention from the dire economic straits they are in currently.

Before replying me, you can also review the state of Argentine Navy and Air Force, which of the top of my head didnt get any new noterworthy assets in the last 20 years in contrast to the UK Navy which can boast top of the line destroyers, upgraded Harriers, Apaches (from HMS Ocean-no need for QEII), Eurofighters, new SSN's.... 

Argentina would be hopelessly outmatched....even with your "vision" of Sukhoi's....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Always Neutral said:


> American Pakistani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets not bring offtopic.
> 
> 
> Why are u being so stuck up and pontificating yet using parts of my reply? you have equal problems in Balochistan and KP.
> 
> *The point made by me was if we go by the will of the people Falkland wants to be a part of UK and the Valley of Kashmir wants to be independant of Pakistan and India. Ask Yasin Malik*
> 
> 
> 
> sure feel free and also add the figures of how many Indians sell their family jewels to come and work illegally in the UK compared to vice a versa.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude im a Kashmiri n i know better then u No body said that they want freedom from Pakistan nor did yasin Malik.
> Do u even know he has a Pakistani wife n he visits Pak regularly. The indian on the other hand say he is a Pak agent.
> 
> But his point was that lets discuss the topic in hand thats all. Posting off topic comments to derail the discussion is against forum rules also.
> 
> If u believe its yr part then justify with logic n concrete evidence n convince the members by removing their misconceptions.
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## Umair Nawaz

aakash_2410 said:


> @Always Neutral
> 
> Mate, I try to avoid Britain-India discussion as both of these countries represent me. But you need to get some facts right. Yes, Britain has right on Falkland islands and we're not gonna let any country walk all over us and invade our sovereignty just because it lies in their proximity.
> 
> *But you should also get your facts right. In 1948 Pakistani Mujahiddin invaded then sovereign princely state of Jammu and Kashmir forcing Raja to accede to India union. India regained control of populous valley and much of state before UN would intervene.*
> 
> Ran away from Tibet? When was India in Tibet? You mean when Dalai Lama sought refuge in India? Dressed as irregulars? Lool In 1962 India was OFFICIALLY at war with China so, they didn't need to dress up as irregulars. Are you talking about 1999 when Pakistan Army dressed irregulars invaded LoC and denied their involvement?
> 
> Indian Army shot bricks in from of the Chinese? Loool Indian Army was outnumbered by 1:10, it still stood its' ground and fought although they lost. And gave up vast amouts of land? loool That's funny because "Territorial changes of 1962 war: Status quo ante bellum". It's Latin, I hope you know what it means
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah not to mention even today there are thousands of Indian Sikhs (_*Including my own brother who studies at Wellback College and who is also a senior Cadet from Ulverscroft who lead the march on Rememberence day in Victoria Park when your favourite Mullahs were busy with protests and slogans of "British soldiers rot in hell, Our soldiers in paradise"*_) and Indian Gurkhas serving in British Army so people like you and me can go sleep in peace and ridicule each other online. How many Pakistanis who think it is against their Religion or Chinese are serving in British Army?
> 
> So don't get all worked up over some Ignorant Indians' comment and offend whole race. After this, I don't really expect a reply from you but still I'll be looking forward to it.


yr wrong dude, we did that for some reason..........but anyway that british guy still think its 18th century n we r same innocent people as we used to be in united india.


----------



## Icewolf

Britian should shut up. Their colonialism era is long gone. They are reduced to the pathetic island nation they are today. Give the land back to Argentina

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Always Neutral said:


> A Civil Debate will be replied civily.
> 
> 
> 
> *WELL WE HAVE THE HENDERSON BROOKS REPORT YET TO BE DECLASSIFIED SINCE 50 YEARS AND I HAVE READ IT. WHEN YOUR GOVT. DECLASSIFIES THE SAME YOU WILL UNDERSTAND WHAT I SAY IS TRUE.*
> 
> 
> 
> Yet 100000 Indian risk their lives to come hear illegally? Are you guys so dumb?


I always knew yr a MI6 agent but didnt knew that they sooooo childish as u


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Always Neutral said:


> Seems and Apt discription of Pakistan and the aid they beg NATO and the US for?



We beg

We all saw as well as the world who bagged whom when yr NATO supplies were stopped n who beggs us to fight against afghan freedom fighters who kick in yr backsides in Afghanistan.



Wright said:


> And yet they still hold on to kashmir. His own country is doing what he says is impossible. And from recent news has been involved in a skirmish with Indian troops.



 Dude u have fallen into that lower level......

Kashmir is not a 1000 miles away like falklands from England.


----------



## 888jamie888

Icewolf said:


> Britian should shut up. Their colonialism era is long gone. They are reduced to the pathetic island nation they are today. Give the land back to Argentina


You speak as if Argentina have a long history of owning the islands. In the 250 years or so in which the islands have been inhabited, they have owned the falklands for about 2 years. 
UN law dictates that they have the right to self-determination. Leave them be. It's not like the islands are much us anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

Vassnti said:


> There was no* local population* the Falklands were uninhabited when the British arrived ......



The British left the Island because of the troubles in the Americas

A colony which was setup by an Argentinian German citizen Luis Vernet was destroyed by an American Ship USS Lexington. This resulted in the British regaining the Islands in 1833

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sashan

Forget about the past history - To victors goes the spoils - Having stated that looking at it from a neutral angle, Falklands people favor staying with UK and the 2013 referendum will confirm that. Do not look at the past colonial powers with a jaundiced eye - these ex-powers in the most recent times has been fair to allow people to decide what they want - For example, the Dutch has provided more autonomy to Aruba based on its wishes and the indepedence was only postponed due to the request of PM of Aruba.


----------



## karan21

So this useless tiny nation is still fighting colonial wars to protect its superpower status? 

I lol at the brits, their nation is sinking like a rock and they want to take as many with them as they can. Clowns want to rule islands 5000km away from their homeland. Now ofcourse if things get out of control, US is all ready for an invasion.

kk I have another option. 

*How about a foolball match to decide who keeps the islands???  Certainly would be the most watched match in the history. Messi is all up to rape some Brit ***.*


----------



## Umair Nawaz

karan21 said:


> So this useless tiny nation is still fighting colonial wars to protect its superpower status?
> 
> I lol at the brits, their nation is sinking like a rock and they want to take as many with them as they can. Clowns want to rule islands 5000km away from their homeland. Now ofcourse if things get out of control, US is all ready for an invasion.
> 
> kk I have another option.
> 
> *How about a foolball match to decide who keeps the islands???  Certainly would be the most watched match in the history. Messi is all up to rape some Brit ***.*


Come on they have a very bad track record against England. Only noted victory came when they beat them by 4-1 in 2006 german wc.


----------



## Gentelman

888jamie888 said:


> You speak as if Argentina have a long history of owning the islands. In the 250 years or so in which the islands have been inhabited, they have owned the falklands for about 2 years.
> UN law dictates that they have the right to self-determination. Leave them be. It's not like the islands are much us anyway.



simple ask people of that island and let them decide......


----------



## Sashan

Gentelman said:


> simple ask people of that island and let them decide......




They are exactly doing that later this year to show Argentina they belong to UK. 

Falklands to Hold 2013 Vote on Status in Challenge to Argentina - Bloomberg


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*No British government could survive losing the Falklands*

Argentina is ratcheting up the rhetoric, and turning talk to action  we must make sure we are ready to protect the islands






_Argentine president Cristina Fernández de Kirchner delivers a speech in front of a map of the Falkland Islands in the colours of the Argentinian flag. Photograph: Juan Mabromata/AFP/Getty Images_

On the same day that Prince William arrived in the Falkland Islands last month, dozens of masked protesters took to the streets of Buenos Aires. They carried wooden bats, chanted anti-British slogans and vandalised an HSBC bank. Needless to say, Prince William's deployment, coupled with the 30th anniversary of the Falklands war, has catapulted the Falklands into the headlines north and south of the equator.

Since the re-election of Cristina Fernández de Kirchner as president of Argentina, there has been a crescendo of rhetoric coming from Buenos Aires about the status of the Falkland Islands. But more worryingly, the Argentinians have also started to turn this into action.

The Argentinian navy has intercepted, and even boarded, European fishing vessels operating under fishing licenses issued by the Falkland Islands. Thanks to strong encouragement from Buenos Aires, Falkland-flagged ships are increasingly banned from many South American ports. This has indirectly created a partial naval blockade around the Falkland Islands. In a speech last month, delivered in front of a map of the islands imprinted with the Argentinian flag, Kirchner announced that Argentina will be formally complaining to the UN about the recent "militarisation of the South Atlantic" by the British.

This week two cruise ships were denied a port call in Argentina because they had previously visited the Falklands. Argentina has put into question the future of the vital air link between Chile and the Falkland Islands. All of this amount to what 10 Downing Street has described as a "policy of confrontation" pursued by Argentina.

Unlike the UK, which wants to let the status of the islands be decided by the Falklanders themselves, Argentina would like to annex and colonise the islands. Exacerbating the problem, the Obama administration in Washington has publicly stated that it would like the UN to broker negotiations in order to decide what is best for the island's inhabitants. This policy plays right into the hands of President Kirchner and makes a mockery of the "special relationship".

The war fought and won by Britain in 1982 to expel the Argentinian invaders was a victory for self-determination. Margaret Thatcher's leadership during the war ensured that the Falklands were liberated and that its inhabitants remained British. David Cameron and William Hague have stood firm on the issue of the Falkland Islands, and they should continue to do so. The recent deployment of the newest Type-45 destroyer, HMS Dauntless, sends a message of seriousness to the region. Still more could be done.

During the cold war the US conducted an annual military exercise called Operation Reforger (Return of Forces to Germany). These exercises were designed to prove US ability to move conventional military forces rapidly from the US to Germany in the event of a war with the Soviets. The MoD should consider conducting a similar exercise for the Falklands. A British version could focus on rapidly deploying land, maritime and air assets in the event of a crisis in the south Atlantic. Regular exercises on this scale will be expensive but this is about being prepared for the unexpected. The Treasury needs to provide the MoD with the additional financial resources required. Defending the Falkland Islands is not a departmental issue, it is a national issue. The MoD should not have to bear the additional cost.

The UK must also factor cyber-warfare into any contingency planning for the Falklands. Argentinian hackers have been known to hack into Falklands' news websites in the past. This likely will happen more often in the future. It was rightly recognised in the 2010 strategic defence and security review that cyber-warfare will play a major role in future conflicts. Military planners must prepare for this  and the defence of the Falklands is no exception.

The recent announcement by the Department for International Development (DfID) that they will fund the construction of an airfield on St Helena, an overseas territory in the south Atlantic, is also a positive development for British strategy in the region. Similar to the airbase on Ascension Island, an airstrip on St Helena could be used as a military staging point during a time of crisis. An airstrip on St Helena will add resilience to the UK's south Atlantic contingency planning. It is also a good example of DfID money being used to further British strategic objectives. The construction of the airfield needs to be completed as soon as possible.

For its part, the Obama administration needs to make it crystal clear that they would back the UK in the event of a conflict. They also need to reverse their position on UN mediation over the status of the islands. It beggars belief that a country such as the US, with its deep-seated tradition of individual rights and instinctive suspicion of the UN, would want the UN to decide the fate of the islanders. When Obama hosts David Cameron next month he should offer assurances of US military support to the UK in the event of a crisis  on the same level as provided during the 1982 Falklands war.

*No British government could survive losing the Falklands, and rightly so. This is why the islands still occupy a lot of time, resources and focus inside the Ministry of Defence. With a heavily defended airbase at Mount Pleasant, battle-tested Typhoon fighter jets, and the occasional attack submarine patrolling beneath the waves, Argentina would be foolish to try anything. But if, in the fog of war, the islands were occupied once again, this government must make it its policy to have the capability to take the islands back  and the MoD must be given the resources to do so. Anything less is unacceptable.*

No British government could survive losing the Falklands | Luke Coffey | Comment is free | guardian.co.uk


----------



## shivansps

Gentelman said:


> simple ask people of that island and let them decide......



Yeah the problem is that when they take the islands in 1833, they expelled the population from the islands and bring in their own people thats why the population on there should have no right to self determine, its a transplanted population.

If someone whants to ask anything go back to 1833 and ask them...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shivansps

persona_non_grata said:


> The British left the Island because of the troubles in the Americas
> 
> A colony which was setup by an Argentinian German citizen Luis Vernet was destroyed by an American Ship USS Lexington. This resulted in the British regaining the Islands in 1833



France was the first to arrive, and they give up the islands to Spain, UK arrived a year later claiming "no knowing" the existance of the France settlement.
Later Spain agreed to let UK stay in the islands for a few years, but Spain will retain sovereignty(that was to avoid a war), later, as you say, they left because of the problems in America, but they leaved a sign claiming the islands as British territory... 

They came back in 1833, expelled the population and bring in their own.

How someone may think that the islands belong to UK or the pepolation has any right to self determine is beyond me, this a case driven by interests, anyone that supports UK its because is interests, very few are intereseted in support Argentina claims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 888jamie888

shivansps said:


> France was the first to arrive, and they give up the islands to Spain, UK arrived a year later claiming "no knowing" the existance of the France settlement.
> Later Spain agreed to let UK stay in the islands for a few years, but Spain will retain sovereignty(that was to avoid a war), later, as you say, they left because of the problems in America, but they leaved a sign claiming the islands as British territory...
> 
> They came back in 1833, expelled the population and bring in their own.
> 
> How someone may think that the islands belong to UK or the pepolation has any right to self determine is beyond me, this a case driven by interests, anyone that supports UK its because is interests, very few are intereseted in support Argentina claims.


So you accuse us of stealing land right? Tell me what is the difference between the falklands and argentina itself and it's own colonial past?


----------



## Wright

shivansps said:


> France was the first to arrive, and they give up the islands to Spain, UK arrived a year later claiming "no knowing" the existance of the France settlement.
> Later Spain agreed to let UK stay in the islands for a few years, but Spain will retain sovereignty(that was to avoid a war), later, as you say, they left because of the problems in America, but they leaved a sign claiming the islands as British territory...
> 
> They came back in 1833, expelled the population and bring in their own.
> 
> How someone may think that the islands belong to UK or the pepolation has any right to self determine is beyond me, this a case driven by interests, anyone that supports UK its because is interests, very few are intereseted in support Argentina claims.



There are lots of territories that were won or lost in Colonial wars. That is how the world worked back then. 
Spain could have fought and taken them back. Im afraid its far too late.


----------



## shivansps

Spain never lost it to begin with, Spain did have full authority since it where given by France, and it was part of the Spanish Buenos Aires government until the independence. The British where the one that arrived too late and they where trying to get them in other ways.



888jamie888 said:


> So you accuse us of stealing land right? Tell me what is the difference between the falklands and argentina itself and it's own colonial past?



Im not accusing anything its on the history, go and read it.

Argentina colonial past? like the, how many failed British invasions? The reality of the situacion in that moment was that the British where keep getting defeated here, they just took the islands to maintain a presence on the South Atlantic and possible use it as a base of operations to strike again in the future, and by that time Argentina where having way too many internal problems to deal with it.


----------



## Always Neutral

karan21 said:


> So this useless tiny nation is still fighting colonial wars to protect its superpower status?
> 
> I lol at the brits, their nation is sinking like a rock and they want to take as many with them as they can. Clowns want to rule islands 5000km away from their homeland. Now ofcourse if things get out of control, US is all ready for an invasion.
> 
> kk I have another option.
> 
> *How about a foolball match to decide who keeps the islands???  Certainly would be the most watched match in the history. Messi is all up to rape some Brit ***.*



Sure if you decide to settle Kashmir the same way. Our Ladies football team, could beat your National Football Mens team.


----------



## KS

Sharia4UK.


----------



## 888jamie888

shivansps said:


> Spain never lost it to begin with, Spain did have full authority since it where given by France, and it was part of the Spanish Buenos Aires government until the independence. The British where the one that arrived too late and they where trying to get them in other ways.
> 
> 
> 
> Im not accusing anything its on the history, go and read it.
> 
> Argentina colonial past? like the, how many failed British invasions? The reality of the situacion in that moment was that the British where keep getting defeated here, they just took the islands to maintain a presence on the South Atlantic and possible use it as a base of operations to strike again in the future, and by that time Argentina where having way too many internal problems to deal with it.



No. As in your entire country was founded on ground taken from the natives.


----------



## twilight

> Britain would fight another war with Argentina to keep the *Falkland *Isl



he mean Malvinas ... right !?


----------



## Hashshāshīn

twilight said:


> he mean Malvinas ... right !?



Yeah, it's called Falkland in English


----------



## iajj

argentina needs to both stand firm (never legally cede an inch to the anglosaxons) and exercise patience (not go to war now): in the long run, when there is some economic parity, it will be that much more expensive and logistically difficult for the brits to try to hold onto it than for argentina to seize and defend what is rightfully its.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

888jamie888 said:


> No. As in your entire country was founded on ground taken from the natives.



At least most of South Americans are Mestizo, so racially assimilate the natives is far more benevolent than racially exterminate them.


----------



## twilight

&#7716;ashsh&#257;sh&#299;n;3800985 said:


> Yeah, it's called Falkland in English




what is meaning of " FALK " !?


----------



## 888jamie888

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> At least most of South Americans are Mestizo, so racially assimilate the natives is far more benevolent than racially exterminate them.


The falklands had no natives...
And I'm pretty sure some extermination and killing took place.


----------



## Wright

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> At least most of South Americans are Mestizo, so racially assimilate the natives is far more benevolent than racially exterminate them.



Depends on where. Most of the southern part of South America is pretty much European and much more dveloped. I have friends from Uruguay who tell me there are almost no natives in their country.



iajj said:


> argentina needs to both stand firm (never legally cede an inch to the anglosaxons) and exercise patience (not go to war now): in the long run, when there is some economic parity, it will be that much more expensive and logistically difficult for the brits to try to hold onto it than for argentina to seize and defend what is rightfully its.



Finally banned.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Wright said:


> Depends on where. *Most of the southern part of South America is pretty much European and much more dveloped.* I have friends from Uruguay who tell me there are almost no natives in their country.



Yep, those South Americans without Mestizo blood are much better than those mixed ones.

Finally we got some stormfront opinion in PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wright

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Yep, those South Americans without Mestizo blood are much better than those mixed ones.
> 
> Finally we got some stormfrong opinion in PDF.



I dont know how you took at a racial, I was just trying to despell the victim image people are giving to the Argentinians.


----------



## shivansps

The pirate empire is selling smoke again...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

The only reason that this topic is actual again is oil that was found around Falkland islands.



> With an estimated 60bn barrels of oil to be found around the islands, and the oil price hovering around $100 per barrel, you can do the maths. If Argentina was able to take 25% of any oil sales, it could add up to $1.5 trillion to its coffers over the next few years.



Everything else is just empty talks by both sides.

And i don't believe that Argentina has any chance to take islands with force from UK. Their air force is in ruins, they can barely claim that they have an air force when compared with UK. Situation with their navy is not much better.They had much better chance in 1982, than they have now.

In my opinion Argentina just wants to get their part of the oil business in the area, and this is just political pressure. They are basically saying give us the part of the profit and we will shut the **** up. But the problem is that UK know that they can't do much more than talking so they don't really care. It is easy for them to declare that they will fight for the islands when they know that Argentina is not able do anything right now.


----------



## 888jamie888

proka89 said:


> The only reason that this topic is actual again is oil that was found around Falkland islands.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything else is just empty talks by both sides.
> 
> And i don't believe that Argentina has any chance to take islands with force from UK. Their air force is in ruins, they can barely claim that they have an air force when compared with UK. Situation with their navy is not much better.They had much better chance in 1982, than they have now.
> 
> In my opinion Argentina just wants to get their part of the oil business in the area, and this is just political pressure. They are basically saying give us the part of the profit and we will shut the **** up. But the problem is that UK know that they can't do much more than talking so they don't really care. It is easy for them to declare that they will fight for the islands when they know that Argentina is not able do anything right now.



They were capable in 82. We still fought for them.


----------



## proka89

888jamie888 said:


> They were capable in 82. We still fought for them.



Not capable enough, obviously.


----------



## 888jamie888

proka89 said:


> Not capable enough, obviously.


The point is, back then we did not know their was oil there. Now we know there is potential, surely our will to defend the islands will be even greater?


----------



## proka89

I didn't said that you won't defend the islands. I just said that is easy to say we will use arms if necessary when in reality you know that it won't be. You are ready to defend yourselves from practically non existent treat. Because Argentinian army today can hardly be a threat to UK.


----------



## shivansps

It was like Argentina never wanted to win either, also i never seen a war that caught by suprise to the agressor, it was just a desperate move by the military junta to hold control of the country, with the tensions so high with Chile in that moment, it was crazy to think going to war with UK... thats another reason of why UK only fought against conscripts with poor to null training and/or equipment, the most trained units in the field where just a bunch of comando units, UK never fought with the regular army that was defending the continent agasint a possible attack by Chile.
Lossing the war is what ended the military dictatorship...

Still the war only showed up how defenless where UK at the time, if the war started after recibing the full supply of SUE and Exocets, not even the hospital ships whould have left afloat, left you wonder of what the Russians could have done with those TU-22M3 if they ever be at war... they could wipe out the UK fleet in 5 minute with conventional weapons.

BTW, there is no oil there, thats just more smoke selling by the empire.


----------



## livingdead

I dont think argies will try again to take the island militarily, but might be happy with sharing some oil there. What will happen if scotland goes separate way, will be part of England then?


----------



## shivansps

Again, there is no oil, every attept is a fail after fail... all investigations put the oil more on the South on Argentina waters, thats why they planned to expand the ZEE...

Also is a excelent base of operations to fight in the Antartida on 2041+.


----------



## 888jamie888

shivansps said:


> It was like Argentina never wanted to win either, also i never seen a war that caught by suprise to the agressor, it was just a desperate move by the military junta to hold control of the country, with the tensions so high with Chile in that moment, it was crazy to think going to war with UK... thats another reason of why UK only fought against conscripts with poor to null training and/or equipment, the most trained units in the field where just a bunch of comando units, UK never fought with the regular army that was defending the continent agasint a possible attack by Chile.
> Lossing the war is what ended the military dictatorship...
> 
> Still the war only showed up how defenless where UK at the time, if the war started after recibing the full supply of SUE and Exocets, not even the hospital ships whould have left afloat, left you wonder of what the Russians could have done with those TU-22M3 if they ever be at war... they could wipe out the UK fleet in 5 minute with conventional weapons.
> 
> BTW, there is no oil there, thats just more smoke selling by the empire.


Why do you still want the damn islands then? 
What would you gain from it? The islanders all speak english, you have nothing in common with them. 
They are cold, windy and barren. Inhospitable. 

I think the latest is, with the right investment, oil can be extracted. How much is another matter.


----------



## proka89

I was wondering what will NATO do in case of war between them? Will it be seen as aggression against part of UK territory, and will they come to aid to the UK, or not.


----------



## shivansps

To give you some idea on HOW CRAZY is a war, the same day that the pirate empire selling smoke like this:





On Argentina a M5 Mara is on a final trip.





Where it will expend the rest of his days like this





Again, no reemplacement, not now, no ever.



888jamie888 said:


> Why do you still want the damn islands then?
> What would you gain from it? The islanders all speak english, you have nothing in common with them.
> They are cold, windy and barren. Inhospitable.
> 
> I think the latest is, with the right investment, oil can be extracted. How much is another matter.



We dont need a reason to want our islands back, plain and simple, and the people on the islands does not belong there, the people that where living there on 1833 and expelled by the pirates where all ours...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 888jamie888

Boo hoo. That was 200 years ago. Your 'colony' of about 20 men was hardly thriving. 
Why don't you and your countrymen go back to Spain eh? Then you can have the falklands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shivansps

So what? that gives you the right to do so? the claim comes from long ago, it did not started on 1982, it did not started because of the... "oil" either.

Bah, what else should i expect from these "people". 

They nearly owned the world, now they own a pair of islands and a parking lot, its just excuses.


----------



## Gentelman

shivansps said:


> Yeah the problem is that when they take the islands in 1833, they expelled the population from the islands and bring in their own people thats why the population on there should have no right to self determine, its a transplanted population.
> 
> If someone whants to ask anything go back to 1833 and ask them...



then first the british should suffer as expelling residents is a crime....
it's a great crime indeed.....


----------



## 888jamie888

shivansps said:


> So what? that gives you the right to do so? the claim comes from long ago, it did not started on 1982, it did not started because of the... "oil" either.
> 
> Bah, what else should i expect from these "people".
> 
> They nearly owned the world, now they own a pair of islands and a parking lot, its just excuses.


Hypocrite. Why are you entitled to Argentina? stop ignoring my question.


----------



## Audio

proka89 said:


> I was wondering what will NATO do in case of war between them? Will it be seen as aggression against part of UK territory, and will they come to aid to the UK, or not.



That is a valid question. Article 5 of the NATO treaty specifically mentions only territories in Europe and the US and not some overseas former colonies.



> The Parties agree that an armed attack against one or more of them in Europe or North America shall be considered an attack against them all.....



NATO Topics - NATO and the Scourge of Terrorism

dobrodosao na forumu Cedo!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Catriel

LoveIcon said:


> David Cameron has warned that he is ready to fight another war with Argentina to prevent that country seizing the Falkland Islands.
> 
> He told BBC 1's Andrew Marr Show: "I get regular reports on this entire issue because I want to know that our defences are strong, our resolve is extremely strong."
> 
> Asked if Britain would fight to keep the islands, he replied: "Of course we would and we have strong defences in place on the Falkland islands, that is absolutely key, that we have fast jets stationed there, we have troops stationed on the Falklands."
> 
> He added that the UKs defence budget is still one of the five largest in the world, despite recent cuts.
> 
> The war of words over the islands known to the Argentines as Los Malvinas has heated up since the re-election of the combative Cristina Fernandez de Kirchner as Argentinas President.
> 
> Last week, she published an open letter to David Cameron alleging that Argentine was forcibly stripped of the islands by the Royal Navy. The letter was timed to coincide with the 180th anniversary of what Argentina sees as the British occupation. An Argentinian attempt to take the islands in by force in 1982 was repelled by British forces at a cost of over 900 lives.
> 
> The islanders plan to hold a referendum in March, which is expected to produce an overwhelming vote in favour of retaining the present status as a British overseas territory.
> 
> independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/cameron-britain-would-fight-another-war-with-argentina-to-keep-the-falkland-islands-8439971.html]Cameron: Britain would fight another war with Argentina to keep the Falkland Islands - UK Politics - UK - The Independent



Cameron crazy. Argentina is disarmed


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Always Neutral said:


> For a think thank you are more like a think thonk. There was no India 150 years ago. Your MP's demand the Kohinoor? Would be better if they demand that the 50 MP's who sit in you highest parliament be debarred for rape?



India is here since a long long time,we have a history that will put you looters to shame.
Don't go by the word,go by the land.Which has a history that goes back to when England was not even known.
Don't be a fool talking about justice katju,rape and what not,just makes you look like another high on weed Brit who lost his job to an Indian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Catriel

proka89 said:


> Not capable enough, obviously.



militarily impossible to recover. In 1982 we lost because the United States was behind UK, and against United States and all Latin America can militarily.



888jamie888 said:


> The point is, back then we did not know their was oil there. Now we know there is potential, surely our will to defend the islands will be even greater?



No oil in the Malvinas. Most of the wells are dry, and the cost of extraction without the help of Argentina is extremely expensive.


----------



## Catriel

hinduguy said:


> I dont think argies will try again to take the island militarily, but might be happy with sharing some oil there. What will happen if scotland goes separate way, will be part of England then?



Argentina is not interested in sharing with UK Malvinas oil. We found a giant oil yasimiento in Patagonia. And in Malvinas oil is very little and expensive to extract.


----------



## Audio

Catriel said:


> militarily impossible to recover. In 1982 we lost because the United States was behind UK, and against United States and all Latin America can militarily.



You are clueless. US did not get much involved because it was on it's own engaged in improving relations in latin America at that time. they helped with satellite imagery and that is it. But please, continue, i'd like to hear more revisionism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shivansps

We lost because we did everything we could to lost, it is hard to image how someone could launch an attack whiout be prepared, even after started we did lot of bad decicions and there was 0 tactic in ground combat, using untrained and unequiped soldiers?... static defenses? planing a seas war whiout waiting to recicibe full supply of the newerest anti-ship system? wth.

Not even the moment was right as we where in risk of war with Chile.

US did provide support to UK, but is was logistical (AIM-9L), satelite images and in the newerest unclasified messages US offered a carrier to operate Corsairs from it, but it never happen.

Argentina never planned to go on war over the islands(actually Argentina and UK where nearly allies until that point), it was just something that happened, it was a attempt of the military junta to hold control of the population, it was either the islands or Chile, they picked the islands, also remember there was a reason for the first Argentina soldiers that landed there to take control over the islands to beign under strict orders to not open fire, it was an invasion in with the soldiers where under orders to not shoot anyone, i not sure on how where their thinking ro resolve the issue, maybe take over the islands and them go on diplomatic talks? it seems foolish. 

Thatcher responded to the attack in an attemtp to gain more political power, UK never care over their own people living there, they are just pawns for them. And at least Argentina is not going to come to the islands and kick everyone out of their homes as UK did once.


----------



## Catriel

Audio said:


> You are clueless. US did not get much involved because it was on it's own engaged in improving relations in latin America at that time. they helped with satellite imagery and that is it. But please, continue, i'd like to hear more revisionism.



You lie, United States participated actively in the war. From the outset delivered 200 missiles AIM-9L to England would go to war along with millions of liters of fuel, and thousands of tons of arnas and ammunition.
Without the United States, UK could not have gone to war in just 48 hours.


----------



## Catriel

shivansps said:


> We lost because we did everything we could to lost, it is hard to image how someone could launch an attack whiout be prepared, even after started we did lot of bad decicions and there was 0 tactic in ground combat, using untrained and unequiped soldiers?... static defenses? planing a seas war whiout waiting to recicibe full supply of the newerest anti-ship system? wth.
> 
> Not even the moment was right as we where in risk of war with Chile.
> 
> US did provide support to UK, but is was logistical (AIM-9L), satelite images and in the newerest unclasified messages US offered a carrier to operate Corsairs from it, but it never happen.
> 
> Argentina never planned to go on war over the islands(actually Argentina and UK where nearly allies until that point), it was just something that happened, it was a attempt of the military junta to hold control of the population, it was either the islands or Chile, they picked the islands, also remember there was a reason for the first Argentina soldiers that landed there to take control over the islands to beign under strict orders to not open fire, it was an invasion in with the soldiers where under orders to not shoot anyone, i not sure on how where their thinking ro resolve the issue, maybe take over the islands and them go on diplomatic talks? it seems foolish.
> 
> Thatcher responded to the attack in an attemtp to gain more political power, UK never care over their own people living there, they are just pawns for them. And at least Argentina is not going to come to the islands and kick everyone out of their homes as UK did once.



Argentina performed, the operation rosario, with the consent of the United States, who requested that the operation rosaryio had nu British dead.
At the time that effect the operation rosario, USA showed their true intention, and pressured members of the Security Council, to vote the resolution 502. To which Panama refused, and vote against.
But from the outset, the intention of the United States, was that Britain and Argentina went to war.


----------



## Audio

Catriel said:


> You lie, United States participated actively in the war. From the outset delivered 200 missiles AIM-9L to England would go to war along with millions of liters of fuel, and thousands of tons of arnas and ammunition.
> Without the United States, UK could not have gone to war in just 48 hours.



How the U.S. Almost Betrayed Britain in the Falklands War - WSJ.com


----------



## Catriel

Very funny article. From the beginning, the United States sided with England, and Armos so you can go to war.
Anyway not bad. If the military junta had won the war, or if it never happened, and everything had settled peacefully. Today all of Latin America, ruled by bloody dictatorships would follow, and would not have Chinese companies investing in Latin America.


----------



## shivansps

Audio said:


> How the U.S. Almost Betrayed Britain in the Falklands War - WSJ.com



Not so neutral after all: Ronald Reagan made secret plans to loan U.S. warship to Britain if aircraft carrier was lost during Falklands War | Mail Online


----------



## 888jamie888

Referendum results went as predicted. Only 3 people voted against being British.


----------



## Capt P.H Young

arp2041 said:


> watch a documentary on Falklands War, u will understand that though Great has been long removed from Britain but it still is a Major power, many times more powerful than Argentina.
> 
> + They have the US on there side.


You are confused, as are manuy


Mike_Brando said:


> mate first of all i don't think you are an englishman(coz of your peculiar english writing) which clearly proves that you are not by any chance an English gentleman,rather you are probably one of the millions of immigrants!and secondly we don't give a hoot to what a tiny country like britain thinks about us and please understand that this time you won't be able to stop France from selling their weapons to Argentina like the way your ex-P.M. Mrs.Margaret Thatcher did in 1982!so it will be a fair game this time and personally i think the Argentines will probably be successful this time as you don't have the capacity to wage a war 12k kms away from britain!


Erm, we already did that and how did that end?


----------



## Capt P.H Young

Dreamreaper said:


> Gone are the days when Britain was a world power..Its a small island with trillions of debts and an economy on the verge of collapse..
> David camerron talks from his rear end,and this one is another brainfart from him..
> British soldiers are rented out to USA to fight their war,and fighting on Amrica's behalf using their gear...
> Which long range Bomber Britain has now to Bomb Argentina? None...Vulcans have been retired long ago...The only way for Britain to attack Argentina is by sea,and that is very risky as Argentinians have enough Anti ship Missiles...Britain might send her Submarines with Cruise missiles in the first wave of the attack to destroy Argentina's defenses but i am not sure how the are going to gain control of the island after that.
> Even if the Argentinian defenses are destroyed,they will have enough foot soldiers available to swamp the island and not let any British Soldiers come inland...
> Eventually within a week the war will be so expensive that either Britain will go Bankrupt or will have to surrender...



An Argentine friend visted my country 2 weeks ago and over dinner she said 'Recession, what recession? as we looked out at the big cars , well dressed people in the streets. You see much as you may hope we are far better off than many countries. The Argentinian had been told the same stuff that you have just come out with . Now this lady is a supporter of Argentine sovereignity and we totally disagree on the islands but remain good friends..

'Gone are the days when Britain was a world power..Its a small island with trillions of debts and an economy on the verge of collapse..
David camerron talks from his rear end,and this one is another brainfart from him.. '

So as I sit in my nice heated house, with the clean streets around me and everyone going about their business, I am trying to discover where this economic collapse is gonna start.. so my friend instead indulging in wishful thinking about our imminent demise why do you not google our economy> sorry to dissappoint you.

'The only way for Britain to attack Argentina is by sea,and that is very risky as Argentinians have enough Anti ship Missiles...Britain might send her Submarines with Cruise missiles in the first wave of the attack to destroy Argentina's defenses but i am not sure how the are going to gain control of the island after that.'

How did we gain control of the islands in 1982? How many of a garrison did we have? we had 68 Royal Marines who held off over 2000 Argentine Invaders for 6 hours, during that time we killed 3 of them for none on our side.. You see we have something the Argentines do not have. Decades of combat experience and more importantly a working Navy Army and Airforce. You seem keen to write us off.. don't make the same mistake the Junta did over 30 years ago. The Argentines will NEVER steal our Islands again.


----------



## Farsiwan

I hope one day some foreign power will invade Britain so these British can get a taste of their own medicine.


----------



## IND151

Farsiwan said:


> I hope one day some foreign power will invade Britain so these British can get a taste of their own medicine.



They already got invaded in first and tenth century, by Romans and french.

Roman Britain was a fraction of the island of Great Britain that was controlled by the Roman Empire from 43 to about 410 AD. The Romans referred to it as Britannia, and it ultimately consisted of the entire island south of the irregular boundary of Caledonia.

I.e Romans ruled Britain for 367 years.


https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&sqi=2&ved=0CCgQFjAA&url=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roman_conquest_of_Britain&ei=5_2hUvaELcjArAevpIHYAw&usg=AFQjCNFCR0_7DfwnRLNsmAkIh3vQUVNqlA&bvm=bv.57752919,d.bmk

https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CEQQFjAB&url=http://www.ask.com/question/how-long-did-the-roman-rule-of-britain-last&ei=SP6hUu-XDMKPrQfCzYDoDw&usg=AFQjCNGRuOR7CDcWTGjHfraPV4eP04Kysg


https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&r...xoGAAg&usg=AFQjCNE4fVEEGtSxXDvhrewkFYZEqkz6OA

On Topic> Britain will not leave these islands easily.


----------



## Capt P.H Young

IND151 said:


> They already got invaded in third and tenth century, by Romans and french.
> 
> Roman Britain was a fraction of the island of Great Britain that was controlled by the Roman Empire from 43 to about 410 AD. The Romans referred to it as Britannia, and it ultimately consisted of the entire island south of the irregular boundary of Caledonia.
> 
> I.e Romans ruled Britain for 367 years.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&sqi=2&ved=0CCgQFjAA&url=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roman_conquest_of_Britain&ei=5_2hUvaELcjArAevpIHYAw&usg=AFQjCNFCR0_7DfwnRLNsmAkIh3vQUVNqlA&bvm=bv.57752919,d.bmk
> 
> https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CEQQFjAB&url=http://www.ask.com/question/how-long-did-the-roman-rule-of-britain-last&ei=SP6hUu-XDMKPrQfCzYDoDw&usg=AFQjCNGRuOR7CDcWTGjHfraPV4eP04Kysg


They were not French, but 'Normans' or 'Northmen' who occupied parts of what is now Northern France. And we are proud of our Roman and Norman Heritage, which helped us to become the greatest Empire ever.. Look at our many French and Latin words.. And don't forget the Danes who occupied much of Britain at one time..



Farsiwan said:


> I hope one day some foreign power will invade Britain so these British can get a taste of their own medicine.


And this has to do with what?


----------



## Farsiwan

It has to do with Brits meddling with other peoples lands and lives. How does the Falkland Islands have anything to do with the British?? Are they close to each other Geograpically or culturally?? Britain is on one side of the world while the Falkland Islands is on the other.


----------



## RescueRanger

No offence to anyone, but Britain can't fight any future wars. 

1). Money to fund it? 






2). Soldiers to fight it?


----------



## Capt P.H Young

Farsiwan said:


> It has to do with Brits meddling with other peoples lands and lives. How does the Falkland Islands have anything to do with the British?? Are they close to each other Geograpically or culturally?? Britain is on one side of the world while the Falkland Islands is on the other.


Proximity has no relevance for sovereignity in international Law. So how are we meddling in the Falklands? You really do not have a clue do you, just venting your anti British Spleen and nothing more. So tell me what the Islanders are culturally? They are English Welsh Scots Irish mainly with a smattering of South American including Argentina. They are as culturally close to Argentina as the Man in the Moon. An English man landed there in 1590. No body lived there. Again in 1760 Argentina did not exist, and when the Argentines tried to illegally take them in 1832 we threw THE GARRISON out. As the British Officer in charge asked the remaining Civilians if they would stay on the Islands- the majority did so. They included proto argentines . And then what is now Argentina was the United Provinces -1500 miles from the Islands.. so how is that Proximity.. I suggest rather than let your Anglophobic prejudice get in the way you read history.



RescueRanger said:


> No offence to anyone, but Britain can't fight any future wars.
> 
> 1). Money to fund it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2). Soldiers to fight it?


You said that in 1982. And we are still fighting a war

You are all so keen to write us off.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

Capt P.H Young said:


> Proximity has no relevance for sovereignity in international Law. So how are we meddling in the Falklands? You really do not have a clue do you, just venting your anti British Spleen and nothing more. So tell me what the Islanders are culturally? They are English Welsh Scots Irish mainly with a smattering of South American including Argentina. They are as culturally close to Argentina as the Man in the Moon. An English man landed there in 1590. No body lived there. Again in 1760 Argentina did not exist, and when the Argentines tried to illegally take them in 1832 we threw THE GARRISON out. As the British Officer in charge asked the remaining Civilians if they would stay on the Islands- the majority did so. They included proto argentines . And then what is now Argentina was the United Provinces -1500 miles from the Islands.. so how is that Proximity.. I suggest rather than let your Anglophobic prejudice get in the way you read history.
> 
> 
> You said that in 1982. And we are still fighting a war



UK 'can't win' future Falklands conflict | British Forces News
Britain tells US 'we cannot fight another Afghanistan' - Telegraph


----------



## Farsiwan

Then explain Brits invading India, Africa, Americas, parts of the Middle East, and Istanbul during the end of Ottomans?


----------



## Capt P.H Young

Farsiwan said:


> Then explain Brits invading India, Africa, Americas, parts of the Middle East, and Istanbul during the end of Ottomans?


And this has to do with the Falklands because... ?


----------



## Farsiwan

Capt P.H Young said:


> And this has to do with the Falklands because... ?



This has to do with your foreign policy and British imperialism. It's interesting how you keep trying to avoid this. Perhaps even you know how wrong your foreign policy is.


----------



## Juice

Rome ruled "Britain"....but never the English. The Anglo Saxons came after them. And were related to the Danes and Normans....family squabble really.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Despite the fact that the British Empire no longer exists , Britain retained naval bases in the most strategically important regions of the world . Gibraltar, Cyprus , Brunei, Falklands and so on.
Besides , Britain oversees global financial flows through offshore , free economic zones and cities-states - Qatar, Hong Kong , Cyprus , the Virgin Islands , Singapore and so on.
They never will give Falklands peacefully .
You'll see, soon Britain will start the colonial wars in Africa , as already doing France .
U.S. weaken and old European jackals will not relinquish its share of the corpse of a superpower.


----------



## Juice

vostok said:


> Despite the fact that the British Empire no longer exists , Britain retained naval bases in the most strategically important regions of the world . Gibraltar, Cyprus , Brunei, Falklands and so on.
> Besides , Britain oversees global financial flows through offshore , free economic zones and cities-states - Qatar, Hong Kong , Cyprus , the Virgin Islands , Singapore and so on.
> They never will give Falklands peacefully .
> You'll see, soon Britain will start the colonial wars in Africa , as already doing France .
> U.S. weaken and old European jackals will not relinquish its share of the corpse of a superpower.


 So Europe is taking over the US's African colonies? Russian schools must be a real scream.


----------



## vostok

Juice said:


> So Europe is taking over the US's African colonies? Russian schools must be a real scream.


Europe has a lot of experience in the management of colonies and enslaved peoples. If no one will stand up to them, as the Soviet Union once did, they quietly colonize Africa. They do not need multi-million armies to do it.


----------



## Capt P.H Young

Farsiwan said:


> This has to do with your foreign policy and British imperialism. It's interesting how you keep trying to avoid this. Perhaps even you know how wrong your foreign policy is.


Not avoiding it because it has nothing to do with the subject, the Falkland Islands.. Interesting how you try to avoid that..


----------



## Juice

vostok said:


> Europe has a lot of experience in the management of colonies and enslaved peoples. If no one will stand up to them, as the Soviet Union once did, they quietly colonize Africa. They do not need multi-million armies to do it.


 My geography is a little dusty....but don't the vast majority of Russians live in Europe? (a little hint....yes, yes they do)


----------



## flamer84

Juice said:


> My geography is a little dusty....but don't the vast majority of Russians live in Europe? (a little hint....yes, yes they do)



And they currently enslave a whole lot of asians,see people blowing themselves up in the Caucasus to escape russian yoke.

The truth is inconvenient for vostok the retarded commie though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Juice said:


> My geography is a little dusty....but don't the vast majority of Russians live in Europe? (a little hint....yes, yes they do)



I understand your hint. Yes, we are Russian, we must protect the weak and oppressed by colonialists. But now Russia has other concerns - need to put together state demolished by traitors.
And then we come to defense the Africans and others. Although Russia restoring power. We did not let to destroy Syria.


----------



## flamer84

vostok said:


> I understand your hint. Yes, we are Russian, we must protect the weak and oppressed by colonialists. But now Russia has other concerns - need to put together state demolished by traitors.
> And then we come to defense the Africans and others. Although Russia restoring power. We did not let to destroy Syria.




..You've heard him africans....Liberation time.mother Russia style !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evren

This is a touchy subject for Britain's, but at present I doubt our army can fight a ground war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

I dont support any wars...What is wrong with people's brains and why the barbaric colonial attitude?! Why not have "democracy" and let the people decide if they want to be ruled by Britain?!


----------



## Evren

Talon said:


> I dont support any wars...What is wrong with people's brains and why the barbaric colonial attitude?! Why not have "democracy" and let the people decide if they want to be ruled by Britain?!



They had a vote on it, 99% want to remain British:
Clear message to Argentina: 99.8% of Falkland Islanders want to stay British — MercoPress

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Evren said:


> They had a vote on it, 99% want to remain British:
> Clear message to Argentina: 99.8% of Falkland Islanders want to stay British — MercoPress


If that is the case, what's Argentina's problem?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evren

Talon said:


> If that is the case, what's Argentina's problem?!


They want the islands, geo-strategic mumbo jumbo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Evren said:


> They want the islands, geo-strategic mumbo jumbo.


Ahh...always the case...poor islanders ...But wont it be too far for Britain to I dont know... control?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evren

Talon said:


> Ahh...always the case...poor islanders ...But wont it be too far for Britain to I dont know... control?!


Well it is already in British Control, the Argentinian's contest it. 
The British have a naval port there, an RAF base, a volunteer force and a Army Garrison at Mount Pleasant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

Talon said:


> I dont support any wars...What is wrong with people's brains and why the barbaric colonial attitude?! Why not have "democracy" and let the people decide if they want to be ruled by Britain?!


Englishmen live there - for whom they will vote?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt P.H Young

vostok said:


> Englishmen live there - for whom they will vote?


They are not Englishmen. They are Falklanders.. and also mainly of Scottish/welsh descent..As they suffered a brutal occupation in 1982 from Argentina how do you think they would vote? Turkey's do not vote for Christmas.



Talon said:


> If that is the case, what's Argentina's problem?!


Argentina's problem is .. they use the falklands to divert the peoples attention from their own economic and social problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

Capt P.H Young said:


> They are not Englishmen. They are Falklanders.. and also mainly of Scottish/welsh descent..As they suffered a brutal occupation in 1982 from Argentina how do you think they would vote? Turkey's do not vote for Christmas.


English, Welsh, Scots - what's the difference? Do you think they will voluntarily change the British standard of living for the Argentine's one? Besides Britain did not invade the Falklands - Falklands are part of Britain already 200 years.
It was Argentina who tried to invade the Falklands.


----------



## Capt P.H Young

RescueRanger said:


> UK 'can't win' future Falklands conflict | British Forces News
> Britain tells US 'we cannot fight another Afghanistan' - Telegraph





vostok said:


> English, Welsh, Scots - what's the difference? Do you think they will voluntarily change the British standard of living for the Argentine's one? Besides Britain did not invade the Falklands - Falklands are part of Britain already 200 years.
> It was Argentina who tried to invade the Falklands.


Tell a Scot or a Welshman in a pub that 'they are no different' from the English  .. I will call the ambulance my self. As for the rest totally agree!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Capt P.H Young said:


> Tell a Scot or a Welshman in a pub that 'they are no different' from the English  .. I will call the ambulance my self. As for the rest totally agree!



Mmmm... to the rest of the world you are actually no different. Aren't all you English, Scots and Welsh considered British ?


----------



## telugodu

Damn...i dont understand why do they need an island thats not theirs...
Diego garcia also should be given back to arabs/maldivians...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt P.H Young

telugodu said:


> Damn...i dont understand why do they need an island thats not theirs...
> Diego garcia also should be given back to arabs/maldivians...


Have you read this thread properly? I want you now to tell me why the 'Islands are not theirs' then I will help you understand.



nick_indian said:


> Mmmm... to the rest of the world you are actually no different. Aren't all you English, Scots and Welsh considered British ?


It depends.. Many people on the left see themselves British only as they are allergic to Nationalistic sympathy's.. Some also see them selves as 'True Scots' True Englishmen' only, particularly those in the Independence debate.. others say they are 'Scottish/English First, British second' I myself consider my self English and British.. though like many in these Islands I have Irish, Scottish and Welsh Ancestors..I am English because I grew up there and schooled there,, so I absorbed the English culture.. But I now live in Scotland.. married to a Scot..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## telugodu

Capt P.H Young said:


> Have you read this thread properly? I want you now to tell me why the 'Islands are not theirs' then I will help you understand.
> 
> 
> It depends.. Many people on the left see themselves British only as they are allergic to Nationalistic sympathy's.. Some also see them selves as 'True Scots' True Englishmen' only, particularly those in the Independence debate.. others say they are 'Scottish/English First, British second' I myself consider my self English and British.. though like many in these Islands I have Irish, Scottish and Welsh Ancestors..I am English because I grew up there and schooled there,, so I absorbed the English culture.. But I now live in Scotland.. married to a Scot..


Offcourse its not britian's
They have a history before european discovery
From Wiki:
While Amerindians from Patagonia could have visited the Falklands,[1] [2] the islands were uninhabited when discovered by Europeans.[3] Recent discoveries of arrowheads in Lafonia (on the southern half of East Falkland) as well as the remains of a wooden canoe provide evidence that could be evidence that the Yaghanpeople of Tierra del Fuego may have made the journey to the islands. It is not known if these are evidence of one-way journeys, but there is no known evidence of pre-Columbian buildings or structures. However, it is not certain that the discovery predates arrival of Europeans. A Patagonian Missionary Society mission station was founded on Keppel Island (off the west coast of West Falkland) in 1856. Yahgan Indians were at this station from 1856 to 1898 so this may be the source of the artifacts that have been found.

The presence of the Warrah has often been cited as evidence of pre-European occupation of the islands. However, in 2009, this hypothesis was disproved when DNA analysis identified the Falkland Island wolf's closest living relative as the Maned Wolf (_Chrysocyon brachyurus_) – an unusually long-legged, fox-like South American canid, from which it separated about 6.7 million years ago.[4] It would seem that the lineages of the Maned Wolf and the Falkland Islands Wolf separated in North America; canids did not appear in South America until roughly 3 million years ago in apaleozoogeographical event called the Great American Biotic Interchange, in which the continents of North and South America were newly connected by the formation of the Isthmus of Panama. This means it is likely that the Warrah arrived in the islands long before humans.

The islands had no native trees when discovered but there is some ambiguous evidence of past forestation, that may be due to wood being transported by oceanic currents from Patagonia. All modern trees have been introduced by Europeans.


----------



## vostok

Capt P.H Young said:


> Tell a Scot or a Welshman in a pub that 'they are no different' from the English  .. I will call the ambulance my self. As for the rest totally agree!


This intra-British identity. I am confident that the people of Wales or Scotland or England 100% agree to call themselves British rather than Argentinian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## telugodu

Talon said:


> If that is the case, what's Argentina's problem?!


There will be many mumbu jumbo countries who likes to be part of some other country if given a chance...
That does not change the history and give british to occupy another country....



Farsiwan said:


> I hope one day some foreign power will invade Britain so these British can get a taste of their own medicine.


It will happen some day...


----------



## Dubious

nick_indian said:


> Mmmm... to the rest of the world you are actually no different. Aren't all you English, Scots and Welsh considered British ?


 They are called British but Scots def dont like to be called *English *



Capt P.H Young said:


> Tell a Scot or a Welshman in a pub that 'they are no different' from the English  .. I* will call the ambulance my self. *As for the rest totally agree!


Well, a Welsh may not be that aggressive unless drunk...but yea Scottish are famous for making it clear they are Scots ....awesome highlanders

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evren

Talon said:


> They are called British but Scots def dont like to be called *English *



Yes, I would never recommend someone call a Glaswegian an Englishmen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Evren said:


> Yes, I would never recommend someone call a *Glaswegian* an Englishmen.


Thats new to me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evren

Talon said:


> Thats new to me


The worst kind of Scottish, the ones that emanate from Glasgow. 





How I hate it when they come to London. Such a loud bunch of bounders.


----------



## Chronos

Evren said:


> The worst kind of Scottish, the ones that emanate from Glasgow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How I hate it when they come to London. Such a loud bunch of bounders.



Your lexicon, in conjunction with your posts truly completes a picture of awesomeness.

You did not disappoint. Though i would warn you in your dealings with Indians, they do go into fits of rage of any green flags present.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt P.H Young

Evren said:


> The worst kind of Scottish, the ones that emanate from Glasgow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How I hate it when they come to London. Such a loud bunch of bounders.


Thousands of Scots live and work in London, Ask a Metropolitan Policeman a question, he more often than not has a Scottish accent.. And lots of Glasgow is very up market.



Evren said:


> The worst kind of Scottish, the ones that emanate from Glasgow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How I hate it when they come to London. Such a loud bunch of bounders.


The guy showing his (Large) posterior is doing what is called 'Mooning'.. the Celtic tribes did this to enemy combatants (including Romans) before a battle to taunt them as they were often totally naked the Celts found this easy to do. .. unfortunately the guys pictured here get their Scottish History education from 'Braveheart' ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evren

Capt P.H Young said:


> -snip-


P.S.: I Like the Gordon Highlanders Cap badge in your Avatar


----------



## Capt P.H Young

Evren said:


> P.S.: I Like the Gordon Highlanders Cap badge in your Avatar


I was a Cadet in the Gordon Highlanders around 1965!.. Admired them, 2 of my Great Uncles served with the Regiment in WW1, being from Aberdeenshire.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ar2014

Whoever reads this in Argentina will find Mr Cameron's words laughable, my opinion is that they need a conflict hypothesis to avoid further cutbacks from their armed forces, the RN is just a shadow of what it used to be. In Argentina our armed forces have been going through a massive reform and at the moment any military clash is highly unlikely.. One doesn't just start a war from nowhere.. if you checked the causes of the Falklands conflict you'd see it was a diplomatic failure that led to a military clash. Just pointing out my opinion


----------



## Capt P.H Young

We find the constant rantings of CFK and Herr Timmerman laughable..


----------



## Capt P.H Young

ar2014 said:


> Whoever reads this in Argentina will find Mr Cameron's words laughable, my opinion is that they need a conflict hypothesis to avoid further cutbacks from their armed forces, the RN is just a shadow of what it used to be. In Argentina our armed forces have been going through a massive reform and at the moment any military clash is highly unlikely.. One doesn't just start a war from nowhere.. if you checked the causes of the Falklands conflict you'd see it was a diplomatic failure that led to a military clash. Just pointing out my opinion


No the cause of the conflict was Argentine Fascist Junta 'Trying it on' and thinking we would not respond to an invasion, instigated to divert the Argentines from their own financial and domestic problems. But try it again. There are now many more defenders than only the 68 Royal Marines who opposed the Argentine Invasion in 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evren

Capt P.H Young said:


> I was a Cadet in the Gordon Highlanders around 1965!.. Admired them, 2 of my Great Uncles served with the Regiment in WW1, being from Aberdeenshire.,



O/T but i was Master Cadet with the ACF. Awesome that you were in the ACF too . My family served in the RIASC and East India Company.


----------



## ar2014

Not talking to trolls, cheers


----------



## Capt P.H Young

ar2014 said:


> Not talking to trolls, cheers


Predictable reply from Argentina . Can't rebut , no argument.. so call the Truth Teller a 'Troll' ..


----------



## Ceonwulf

It is amazing reading many of the ill informed and pure conjecture based posts in this thread. Twenty four pages, much of it pure bull-shit. So many people here who think that Britain could not defend/retake the Falklands if they were attacked! It is truly humorous to make such statements without first knowing the facts.

Also, Britain owned the Falklands before Argentina even existed.


----------



## Capt P.H Young

Ceonwulf said:


> It is amazing reading many of the ill informed and pure conjecture based posts in this thread. Twenty four pages, much of it pure bull-shit. So many people here who think that Britain could not defend/retake the Falklands if they were attacked! It is truly humorous to make such statements without first knowing the facts.
> 
> Also, Britain owned the Falklands before Argentina even existed.


It is called wishful thinking.. I note many posters have an anti Brit agenda, are not even Argentinian ! anyway so there is no way they are going to agree with us-on anything-and they like to belittle their 'enemy' with out even studying or reading about the history of it. The fact is posting stuff based on hate without even bothering to study the facts is stupid. Look at ar 2014 who is most probably an Argentinian.. he cannot even discuss on this thread because in his heart he knows the truth, not the spoon fed false history the Argentine Govt indoctrinate their people with from an early age. This is the Argentine rebuttle sequence: They come out with a spurious 'fact' about why the Falklands belong to them. When challenged with documentary evidence they reply with nonsense about the Treaty of Tordasilas. When that myth is destroyed they then go on about 'Spain gave them to us' Again easily demolished. So now lets have 'The Argentines were driven out in 1833 by the British' easily demolished but ignored .Then they answer with the 'Proximity' argument. which is amusing because in 1833 their capital was over a thousand miles from the Falklands . Proximity as a claim has no basis in international law anyway. Now they are getting angry, so they will then accuse us of being 'Pirates and Colonialists', which is exactly what they are because their Spanish ancestors Pirated and colonised South America murdering millions of native in the process. How many indiginous people did we throw out of the Falklands?? NONE! because there were not any! The fact is we can defend our Islands. we did it before and we will do it again. I note every 30 years or so some people get a sort of selective amnesia, about what happened the last time.. and then we were told 'we could not defend the islands' -only because we only had a garrison of 68 or so at the time and that was the fault of the Govt. IF YOU ARE SO SURE BRING IT ON.


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Always Neutral said:


> Just like you should let the Valley of Kashmir go? or may be Tiripura?


 
Your little rear of a country lost half of the world which it once colonized and you would care to talk about Kashmir and Indian losses  . Go play with your monkey instead of spurting crap here man



Capt P.H Young said:


> It is called wishful thinking.. I note many posters have an anti Brit agenda, are not even Argentinian ! anyway so there is no way they are going to agree with us-on anything-and they like to belittle their 'enemy' with out even studying or reading about the history of it. The fact is posting stuff based on hate without even bothering to study the facts is stupid. Look at ar 2014 who is most probably an Argentinian.. he cannot even discuss on this thread because in his heart he knows the truth, not the spoon fed false history the Argentine Govt indoctrinate their people with from an early age. This is the Argentine rebuttle sequence: They come out with a spurious 'fact' about why the Falklands belong to them. When challenged with documentary evidence they reply with nonsense about the Treaty of Tordasilas. When that myth is destroyed they then go on about 'Spain gave them to us' Again easily demolished. So now lets have 'The Argentines were driven out in 1833 by the British' easily demolished but ignored .Then they answer with the 'Proximity' argument. which is amusing because in 1833 their capital was over a thousand miles from the Falklands . Proximity as a claim has no basis in international law anyway. Now they are getting angry, so they will then accuse us of being 'Pirates and Colonialists', which is exactly what they are because their Spanish ancestors Pirated and colonised South America murdering millions of native in the process. How many indiginous people did we throw out of the Falklands?? NONE! because there were not any! The fact is we can defend our Islands. we did it before and we will do it again. I note every 30 years or so some people get a sort of selective amnesia, about what happened the last time.. and then we were told 'we could not defend the islands' -only because we only had a garrison of 68 or so at the time and that was the fault of the Govt. IF YOU ARE SO SURE BRING IT ON.


 
Umm you were pirates and colonialists and stop being so cocksure about yourself Cap'n. You do know that your l'il island stands as nothing more than a rock minus the protection of the USA right


----------



## Capt P.H Young

PlanetWarrior said:


> Your little rear of a country lost half of the world which it once colonized and you would care to talk about Kashmir and Indian losses  . Go play with your monkey instead of spurting crap here man
> 
> 
> 
> Umm you were pirates and colonialists and stop being so cocksure about yourself Cap'n. You do know that your l'il island stands as nothing more than a rock minus the protection of the USA right


Blah blah (Yawn)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

Britain has not ceased to be an empire or nation of pirates. Actually no ship can go to any port in the world if it is not paid for insurance against pirates.
How do you think, where the head office of those insurance companies? In London. Desperate, with no other choice, Somali pirates are risking their lives at sea, but the real pirates drive Bentley and Bugatti around London City.


----------



## Capt P.H Young

vostok said:


> Britain has not ceased to be an empire or nation of pirates. Actually no ship can go to any port in the world if it is not paid for insurance against pirates.
> How do you think, where the head office of those insurance companies? In London. Desperate, with no other choice, Somali pirates are risking their lives at sea, but the real pirates drive Bentley and Bugatti around London City.


 Russian Warships do not take Somali pirates prisoner by the way those criminals in their little skiffs simply 'vanish'. And we should make them 'vanish ' also . And what has this to do with the original subject anyway?


----------



## flamer84

Capt P.H Young said:


> Russian Warships do not take Somali pirates prisoner by the way those criminals in their little skiffs simply 'vanish'. And we should make them 'vanish ' also . And what has this to do with the original subject anyway?



It doesn't.He is the resident russian troll which always argues that all evil in this world comes from the "anglo-saxons".

Engaging him in a sane,rational conversation is futile.


----------



## vostok

Capt P.H Young said:


> Russian Warships do not take Somali pirates prisoner by the way those criminals in their little skiffs simply 'vanish'. And we should make them 'vanish ' also . And what has this to do with the original subject anyway?


What does information about Britain and the sea in the thred about Britain and the sea? I do not know. It seemed to me that there is some connection.


----------



## Capt P.H Young

vostok said:


> What does information about Britain and the sea in the thred about Britain and the sea? I do not know. It seemed to me that there is some connection.


It said' Britain would fight another war over the Falklands' and like the bell ringing for Pavlov's dogs those Brit haters start foaming at the mouth.


----------



## vostok

Capt P.H Young said:


> It said' Britain would fight another war over the Falklands' and like the bell ringing for Pavlov's dogs those Brit haters start foaming at the mouth.


Well, if in the thread about British overseas territory is impossible to write about Britain, its centuries of successful piracy and about the sea things - I do not know where else to write about it.


----------



## ar2014

Capt P.H Young said:


> It is called wishful thinking.. I note many posters have an anti Brit agenda, are not even Argentinian ! anyway so there is no way they are going to agree with us-on anything-and they like to belittle their 'enemy' with out even studying or reading about the history of it. The fact is posting stuff based on hate without even bothering to study the facts is stupid. Look at ar 2014 who is most probably an Argentinian.. he cannot even discuss on this thread because in his heart he knows the truth, not the spoon fed false history the Argentine Govt indoctrinate their people with from an early age. This is the Argentine rebuttle sequence: They come out with a spurious 'fact' about why the Falklands belong to them. When challenged with documentary evidence they reply with nonsense about the Treaty of Tordasilas. When that myth is destroyed they then go on about 'Spain gave them to us' Again easily demolished. So now lets have 'The Argentines were driven out in 1833 by the British' easily demolished but ignored .Then they answer with the 'Proximity' argument. which is amusing because in 1833 their capital was over a thousand miles from the Falklands . Proximity as a claim has no basis in international law anyway. Now they are getting angry, so they will then accuse us of being 'Pirates and Colonialists', which is exactly what they are because their Spanish ancestors Pirated and colonised South America murdering millions of native in the process. How many indiginous people did we throw out of the Falklands?? NONE! because there were not any! The fact is we can defend our Islands. we did it before and we will do it again. I note every 30 years or so some people get a sort of selective amnesia, about what happened the last time.. and then we were told 'we could not defend the islands' -only because we only had a garrison of 68 or so at the time and that was the fault of the Govt. IF YOU ARE SO SURE BRING IT ON.



You talk as if i was refusing from talking, you don't know me but i came across with many keyboard warriors like you, you're just one of many. I'm not refusing, i'm always open for a good debate to anyone, but i'll put it like this, i consider yourself inferior to me. I could only tell by how you replied with the same copy&paste text that every die hard british nationalist say, when in reality i was talking about a political situation between two governments! Now if you ever wanted to talk personally i'll be always willing to do so.. I generally don't say these things but i wanted to clear things up, good evening


----------



## UKBengali

Argentina is too messed up to even think about taking the Falklands back from the UK.

With the amount of land and resources they have , when coupled with nearly 200 years of independence, they should be a very wealthy country but are only middle-income now.

To have whites who conquered what is now Argentina accuse the UK of being colonialists is weird!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt P.H Young

vostok said:


> Well, if in the thread about British overseas territory is impossible to write about Britain, its centuries of successful piracy and about the sea things - I do not know where else to write about it.


But 'would we fig


ar2014 said:


> You talk as if i was refusing from talking, you don't know me but i came across with many keyboard warriors like you, you're just one of many. I'm not refusing, i'm always open for a good debate to anyone, but i'll put it like this, i consider yourself inferior to me. I could only tell by how you replied with the same copy&paste text that every die hard british nationalist say, when in reality i was talking about a political situation between two governments! Now if you ever wanted to talk personally i'll be always willing to do so.. I generally don't say these things but i wanted to clear things up, good evening


No keyboard warrior, no copy and paste it is called KNOWLEDGE from personal experience. You HAVE NOT DEBATED all you did was come up with the usual Malvinist LIE. The fact that you then say ' I consider yourself inferior to me' shows your Fascistic tendencies. You are just wrong, you are a liar, and you think by quoting Junta rhetoric that makes it true. You know nothing about me, you came out with the usual Arg crap which is total Fantasy. Then when you could not refute you said 'I am not speaking to you' Pathetic, defeatist and Ignorant.



UKBengali said:


> Argentina is too messed up to even think about taking the Falklands back from the UK.
> 
> With the amount of land and resources they have , when coupled with nearly 200 years of independence, they should be a very wealthy country but are only middle-income now.
> 
> To have whites who conquered what is now Argentina accuse the UK of being colonialists is weird!


Absolutely.


----------



## Capt P.H Young

This is the sort of crap they come out with all the time.. Maybe they really need a 'minister to reduce 36% inflation' instead of trying to divert attention from their real problems. Argentina appoints Malvinas Secretary to push Falkland Islands issue - Telegraph

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

The Falklands belongs to the UK. It's hilarious to see the conquering offspring of invaders shouting colonialism at the UK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt P.H Young

Safriz The Chutiya said:


> in 2014 Britain will break anyway as Scotland will vote for freedom,so whats the point in going after an island thousands of miles away...


How do you know? I live in Scotland and there is only 26% support for separation.. And you do not seem to know that most of us ,English, Scots, Welsh, Irish are all related somehow? And whats this freedom bollocks? Have you been watching Braveheart- 'The Idiots guide to Scottish History?'


----------



## waz

Lol the Scottish referendum is pretty much done for, especially with the reports concerning the economics of the whole break. They stated that Scotland's GDP could shrink by 3% and the nation be laden with massive debts. Since then there has been a great deal of quiet in the independence camp, until today when Salmon insisted again to use the pound for trading.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Asady

U WASTED 3 SECONDS OF MY LIFE WHY?
I COULD GOOGLE THAT
I'm like work there


----------



## Capt P.H Young

Asady said:


> U WASTED 3 SECONDS OF MY LIFE WHY?
> I COULD GOOGLE THAT
> I'm like work there


You have been here for more than 5 minutes.. GET BACK TO WORK! And stop wasting your life


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

waz said:


> Lol the Scottish referendum is pretty much done for, especially with the reports concerning the economics of the whole break. They stated that Scotland's GDP could shrink by 3% and the nation be laden with massive debts. Since then there has been a great deal of quiet in the independence camp, until today when Salmon insisted again to use the pound for trading.



Yeah, Welcome to a new Scottish state to stay outside the European Union. 
Adopting the Euro would be the FIRST criteria to join.


----------



## Capt P.H Young

A.P. Richelieu said:


> Yeah, Welcome to a new Scottish state to stay outside the European Union.
> Adopting the Euro would be the FIRST criteria to join.


Living as I do in Central Scotland I honestly do not think there will be a vote to go it alone in September


----------



## DejanSRB

To be honest...Argentina cant go 1vs1 against GB.No way,they have obsolate US weapons from 60s.

But,GB is not a military power anymore.
BBC News - Military cuts mean 'no US partnership', Robert Gates warns Britain

First Russians says "GB is just a little island"
Than Chinese "You are not a great power anymore"

Then US-most powerful GB ally -"If you continue to cut your military budget you are not our No.1 ally anymore".


----------



## Capt P.H Young

DejanSRB said:


> To be honest...Argentina cant go 1vs1 against GB.No way,they have obsolate US weapons from 60s.
> 
> But,GB is not a military power anymore.
> BBC News - Military cuts mean 'no US partnership', Robert Gates warns Britain
> 
> First Russians says "GB is just a little island"
> Than Chinese "You are not a great power anymore"
> 
> Then US-most powerful GB ally -"If you continue to cut your military budget you are not our No.1 ally anymore".


(1) We have always been a little island, since the Ice age. What relevance has this?
(2) No we are not a great power anymore.. do you think we do not know that..
(3) despite being led by donkeys, our military men and women are amongst the finest fighters in any military in the world..
(4) So no US partnership? we could not care a hoot. They will still sell us equipment. There was no partnership with the USA before 1941 and we still held our ground for 2 years before that, even with the mostly obsolete stuff they sold us.
(5) Argentina would last 5 minutes with us.


----------



## SQ8

What exactly is the Falklands worth? Strategic leverage? Against Argentina?Surely doesnt seem to have any economic value..


----------



## Cherokee

Oscar said:


> What exactly is the Falklands worth? Strategic leverage? Against Argentina?Surely doesnt seem to have any economic value..


Falkland Oil and Gas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Drilling for oil in the Falklands now punishable with 15 years in jail | UK news | theguardian.com


----------



## Capt P.H Young

Oscar said:


> What exactly is the Falklands worth? Strategic leverage? Against Argentina?Surely doesnt seem to have any economic value..


 What the Islands have is a population who like living there and do not want to be taken over by an alien invader. They simply want to continue tending their sheep and cattle etc as they have done for 9 generations, and live peaceful lives. The oil exploration taking part in the area is recent. In 1982 there were only 68 defenders on the island. They were obviously overrun by a much larger force. That is why there is a larger capability on the Falklands today, to prevent another 1982..



Cherokee said:


> Falkland Oil and Gas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Drilling for oil in the Falklands now punishable with 15 years in jail | UK news | theguardian.com


Whos gonna do the punishing? Lol


----------



## DejanSRB

Capt P.H Young said:


> (1) We have always been a little island, since the Ice age. What relevance has this?
> (2) No we are not a great power anymore.. do you think we do not know that..
> (3) despite being led by donkeys, our military men and women are amongst the finest fighters in any military in the world..
> (4) So no US partnership? we could not care a hoot. They will still sell us equipment. There was no partnership with the USA before 1941 and we still held our ground for 2 years before that, even with the mostly obsolete stuff they sold us.
> (5) Argentina would last 5 minutes with us.




1) Peskov (guy who said that) doesnt think about geographic size but about relevance on intenational stage.
3) Yes we know that,but this is modern warfare,finest British fighters are good thing but numbers and training are not on the same level as technology.
4)Britain in 1941 and Britain today can't be compared,you know it better than me.
5)As I said they tecnology is 60's US level.


----------



## Cherokee

Capt P.H Young said:


> What the Islands have is a population who like living there and do not want to be taken over by an alien invader. They simply want to continue tending their sheep and cattle etc as they have done for 9 generations, and live peaceful lives. The oil exploration taking part in the area is recent. In 1982 there were only 68 defenders on the island. They were obviously overrun by a much larger force. *That is why there is a larger capability on the Falklands today, to prevent another 1982..*
> 
> 
> Whos gonna do the punishing? Lol



What is the size and firepower of the force on Falklands today ??


----------



## Capt P.H Young

DejanSRB said:


> 1) Peskov (guy who said that) doesnt think about geographic size but about relevance on intenational stage.
> 3) Yes we know that,but this is modern warfare,finest British fighters are good thing but numbers and training are not on the same level as technology.
> 4)Britain in 1941 and Britain today can't be compared,you know it better than me.
> 5)As I said they tecnology is 60's US level.


 Who's technology?



Cherokee said:


> What is the size and firepower of the force on Falklands today ??


Military of the Falkland Islands - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DejanSRB

Argentina military technology.
Just look at their Air Force.


----------



## Capt P.H Young

DejanSRB said:


> Argentina military technology.
> Just look at their Air Force.


Ok got it, thanks/


----------



## SQ8

Capt P.H Young said:


> What the Islands have is a population who like living there and do not want to be taken over by an alien invader. They simply want to continue tending their sheep and cattle etc as they have done for 9 generations, and live peaceful lives. The oil exploration taking part in the area is recent. In 1982 there were only 68 defenders on the island. They were obviously overrun by a much larger force. That is why there is a larger capability on the Falklands today, to prevent another 1982..



But the potential for exploration was known before that. With that incentive now in play there is much more than just islanders to motivate British intervention. The Islanders were not as such fond of the crown .. as you stated.. preferring to be left alone with their sheep(Christ. they have on their flag!). Regardless.. the Argentinians may not be too happy with a foriegn presence right next to their shores. Considering the losses taken by the British in the first war.. and the current state of the British Naval Air power.. I am not too sure if the 5 minute claim by you has much weight. That being said, the Argentinians arent that well off either and their aerial and naval assets are in no condition to mount any serious offensive or even effective defensive operations.

At best, a tit for tat harassment is what the Argentinians will continue to do and Britain will not be undertaking any offensive operations other than at the diplomatic front anytime soon or at all in my view. The Islanders and their sheep are pretty much out of the equation so your primary concern(if that is the primary focus) is all well.


----------



## madmusti

So Britain as NATO Country will fight with an Major non-NATO ally ?


----------



## Capt P.H Young

Oscar said:


> But the potential for exploration was known before that. With that incentive now in play there is much more than just islanders to motivate British intervention. The Islanders were not as such fond of the crown .. as you stated.. preferring to be left alone with their sheep(Christ. they have on their flag!). Regardless.. the Argentinians may not be too happy with a foriegn presence right next to their shores. Considering the losses taken by the British in the first war.. and the current state of the British Naval Air power.. I am not too sure if the 5 minute claim by you has much weight. That being said, the Argentinians arent that well off either and their aerial and naval assets are in no condition to mount any serious offensive or even effective defensive operations.
> 
> At best, a tit for tat harassment is what the Argentinians will continue to do and Britain will not be undertaking any offensive operations other than at the diplomatic front anytime soon or at all in my view. The Islanders and their sheep are pretty much out of the equation so your primary concern(if that is the primary focus) is all well.





Oscar said:


> But the potential for exploration was known before that. With that incentive now in play there is much more than just islanders to motivate British intervention. The Islanders were not as such fond of the crown .. as you stated.. preferring to be left alone with their sheep(Christ. they have on their flag!). Regardless.. the Argentinians may not be too happy with a foriegn presence right next to their shores. Considering the losses taken by the British in the first war.. and the current state of the British Naval Air power.. I am not too sure if the 5 minute claim by you has much weight. That being said, the Argentinians arent that well off either and their aerial and naval assets are in no condition to mount any serious offensive or even effective defensive operations.
> 
> At best, a tit for tat harassment is what the Argentinians will continue to do and Britain will not be undertaking any offensive operations other than at the diplomatic front anytime soon or at all in my view. The Islanders and their sheep are pretty much out of the equation so your primary concern(if that is the primary focus) is all well.


But up to '82 oil exploration was not the primary concern.. in fact the British government were guilty of shameful complacency (have they not been always) and the message to Galtieri that the Govt of the day were going to withdraw an RN ship from the area (Endurance) sent the signal to the Junta that we would not respond militarily to an Argentine Invasion. Had Michael Foot been in government then the Falklands would possibly now be Argentinian. There was even British moves before the invasion of 82 to at the very least share sovereignty.. all rendered irrelevant by Galtieri and his Junta. And I know that Argentina are not happy with Anglo Saxon presence 300 miles from their shores, but in 1833, when this present 'argument' can be traced to, what was to be recognised as Argentina was 1500 miles away from the Islands. If Argentina had ANY real claim whatsoever I would acknowledge that but the fact is they do not. And Proximity has no basis in international law in this case. As for losses in 82 yes, the First Sea lord said to Margaret Thatcher at the time 'We will lose ships'. We are realist enough to know you cannot fight a war without casualties The end justifies the means.


----------



## AsianLion

Argentians must take thier rightful Falkands from foreign occupation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

